# Mary Mary



## TrulyBlsd85 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm not trying to be overly critical but I just want some other opinions about Mary Mary's reality show. I thought that they would probably promote Christ and Christian values a little more. Not to say that they are doing anything inappropriate like drinking, smoking , etc. If I didn't know they were a gospel group prior to watching the show, I would not have had any idea. What's your opinions about the show?


----------



## sweetcapri (Dec 25, 2012)

I think some things that are said are what some would perceive to be not Christ like but I just chalk it up to no ones perfect.

sent from my iPhone using LHCF app


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 27, 2012)

TrulyBlsd85 ...  

I haven't seen the show.  Can you share more details about the day/time/station?

Even without viewing the show, they should as Christians be taking this media opportunity to honour and share the wisdom and the knowledge of Jesus Christ.   

They should be demonstrating the true lives of Christians who truly love and have no shame of showing the world they are true followers with the heart of Jesus Christ and not blend in with the world.   

It appears that they are not doing so in this show / they are not putting Jesus upfront and center.

The same disappointment is with Tia and Tamera Mowry (sp?) the twins who started out making it known that they loved Jesus Christ and followed Him.   However, they don't even mention God nor a prayer on their reality show which is a major, major, major disappointment.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 27, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> TrulyBlsd85 ...
> 
> I haven't seen the show.  Can you share more details about the day/time/station?
> 
> ...



I never knew that.  Perhaps the producers discouraged their beliefs on the show.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 27, 2012)

sweetcapri said:


> I think some things that are said are what some would perceive to be not Christ like but I just chalk it up to no ones perfect.
> 
> sent from my iPhone using LHCF app



Hi  sweetcapri...

The problem with the _'no one is perfect'_ concept is a cop-out.   Mary Mary knows better.  They've been given an opportunity to show the Light of Jesus to the world via a TV production and have 'fallen short' of doing so. 

Anyone who proclaims to be Christian, is responsible for being the Light of Jesus Christ and bringing others to His Light.   

There's no excuse for anyone in Christ to live in darkness when they should shine above and beyond it, giving God the glory that He so well deserves.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 27, 2012)

amwcah said:


> I never knew that.  Perhaps the producers discouraged their beliefs on the show.



amwcah   Hi 

Yes, they grew up as Christians and never kept it a secret in their earlier years.  

Here's an article from 2001:

http://www.angelfire.com/zine/baptistsurfer/Mowry.html

*The Mowry Twins *

Seeing Double: Straight Talk from the Mowry Twins 

CBN.com - 

Paramount studios in Hollywood has become a second home for twin actresses Tia and Tamara Mowry. Their hit sitcom Sister,Sister is now in its 6th season. 

Tia Mowry: We always claimed five years: "It's going to be five years. We claim it right now in Jesus name." And it happened. And then all of a sudden, six years came, and we didn't even know. We were like, We got picked up again Cool. So we're just riding it out and having a lot of fun. But we never expected six years. 

Sandy Engel: You girls have grown since we last talked. Tia, in what way do you think you've changed the most over those four years? 

Tia: I think the only thing that has changed is my looks. That's the only thing. I'm just a little more mature. 

Tamara Mowry: But we have grown. We've grown spiritually. We've grown, I guess you could say, physically. We're women now; we're twenty years old, and by going to college that had a lot to do with it. 

Sandy Engel: You are famous now. How has fame changed you? 

Tamara: It really hasn't changed us. We're the same as when we first started, but we travel a lot now, and we get to meet a lot of people. And we've become role models. So I think that's the biggest thing. 

Tia: And it's really neat because people are willing to talk to us, and it's easy for us to witness to other people. 

Tamara: That's the way we use it. 

Tia: We talk about God to any individual we come up to, whether they're little, even babies. And when we hug them, we pray for them. 

Tamara: And they have no idea we're doing that. 

Tamara:   We believe that's why we're in this business. 

*God put us here not to glorify ourselves but to glorify God in it. *

So we pray: 

Our number one prayer is to help people and talk about our number one love -- and that's Jesus Christ.   So definitely in everything we do we try to witness. 

Sandy Engel: I see a picture over here of your brother Tahj. He has his own sitcom, Smart Guy, also very successful. It must be wild around your house with three siblings on two sitcoms! 

Tia: It is so funny. 

Tamara: That is so true. 

Tia: When our cousins come over they're like, 'How do you do it! You guys are going everywhere all over the place Washington, NY It's like, 'When can I spend time with you?' 

Sandy Engel: I know that you come from a Christian family. But was there a point where you as an individual developed a relationship with Jesus? And I want to ask that to you separately because that is a very individual thing -- Tia? 

Tia: Well, I didn't know why I was going to church. I didn't know why I was reading my Bible. I didn't really know why I was praying. But I can remember 14 years old actually 15 years old. I said, You know what? I've made my decision. I'm going to walk with Jesus Christ. It's the only way to go, and I want to know Him for myself." 

Tamara: Our grandmother always taught us that. You've got to know Jesus for yourself. You've got to get into that Word for yourself! But I think I was about 15 or 16 when I realized --You know what? I have to be real for Christ! Although we did go to church, we didn't have that personal one-on-one relationship with Jesus Christ. And thats when you grow. I remember when I received the Holy Ghost, and that's when it started. It gave me power, and I really knew that Wow, Jesus is real! I am in the Presence of Him! And since then weve been striving higher and higher and nothing can stop us. 

Sandy Engel: You're at an age where there's a lot of temptation just for people who aren't on television. 

Tamara: Oh, yes! 

Tia: He says that you're going to be tempted, but He will give you the power to overcome that. 

Tamara: Sometimes He won't remove the problem, but He'll help you deal with it. Yes, by being twenty, we have to sit here and be real. Sometimes it can be hard, but we always say, We can do all things through Christ who strengthens us. 

Sandy Engel: You now have permanent boyfriends on the show. Do you have real life boyfriends? 

Tia and Tamara: Noooo! 

Tamara: We're just taking our time. There is a time for everything. We're in a training process right now. We have to know who we are first. We know that God will bless in due time. But the coolest thing about having boyfriends on the show, and by being Christians, is we want to portray to the youth how to have a clean relationship. And I think we're doing a wonderful job. (To Tia) Wouldn't you say so? 

Tia: Um-hum. 

Sandy Engel: Last time we talked, both of you were planning to become-- 

Tia and Tamara: criminal lawyers! 

Tamara: Oh my gosh! 

Sandy Engel: Is that still your plan? 

Tamara: Nooo! 

Tia: Things change. Tamara and I really love what were doing now. And we believe this is our purpose. So we're going to college now for business, not law, and what we want to do [is] we want to pursue a production company that produces family films. 

Sandy Engel: Tia and Tamara also plan to pursue a career in music. They're now in the process of recording a gospel album. You have spent most of your adolescence in front of millions of people. Do you feel like you've missed out on something, or do you have any regrets? 

Tia: No regrets! This is a blessing from God. 

Tamara: Thank God for our mother. 

Tia: I don't regret any of it. 

Tamara: She made sure that we stayed normal. 

Tia: We had chores and we still have chores! My friend she got a camera and she took a picture of Tamara and I cleaning 

Tamara: on the floor, sweeping. 

Tia: She said, 'Tia and Tamara they're humble.' 

Tamara: 'They're real.' So we thank God for our mom. 

*Sandy Engel: You have a very busy schedule. You're doing this. You're in college. How do you stay focused and centred on Jesus? 

Tia: I'm telling you, He helps us with everything that we do. Everything. 

Tamara: And we put Him first. And everything else follows. And we've learned to take everything a day at a time and keep our minds focused on Him. 

Tia: We ask for His help, because you can't do anything on your own. 

Tamara: And that's what we have learned. We are nothing without Jesus! Nothing! *
. 
_The Christian Broadcasting Network, Inc. © 2001 _


Producers or no producers... Why change?  Why compromise?  Why leave out Jesus?   Whose 'our' real and true God?   TV producers cannot get us into Heaven, they are not our Saviour.   

God gives folks an opportunity to share Him worldwide and folks fall short and put God aside.    

Tia and Tamara said this out of their own mouths, that God placed them in the media to give Him glory.   So....... what happened to the glory?


----------



## mrselle (Dec 27, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> TrulyBlsd85 ...
> 
> *I haven't seen the show.  Can you share more details about the day/time/station?*
> 
> ...



It comes on Thursday nights at 9pm on WeTv.  

I'll admit it...I watch it.  Unless I'm missing key elements of the show they don't talk about God a whole lot.  To me a Christian is someone who is so in love with God and they share their love of God in such a way that you say to yourself, "Who is this God?  Who is this Jesus she keeps talking about and how can I know Him?  I want to be saved."  I don't get that with them.  

As far as Tia and Tamera, I read an interview that Tamera gave not too long.  It was about the choice she and her husband made about not living together before they got married.  I'm paraphrasing, but she said that they knew that if they wanted their marriage to work it had to be God's way and part of that was the decision to not live together until they got married.  Here is a link to the article...

http://amarieadhis.wordpress.com/2012/10/24/tamera-mowry-speaks-on-sex-before-marriage/


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've seen the Mary Mary show a few times. I was definitely watching with the hope that I would see them speak about the Lord. Unfortunately, I didn't see that any of the times that i watched. I don't see it on the Tia & Tamera show either.


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 28, 2012)

^Maybe those parts of the show aren't shown?


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi everyone! It comes on Thursdays at 9pm. I am also disappointed with the Tia and Tamera show


----------



## aribell (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the interview with Tia and Tamera.  I knew they were Christians, but I didn't realize they were that on fire for the Lord at one point, though I think Tamera at least was in a Christian movie.  I've known a couple of sets of twins and something I've seen is that sometimes one twin will attempt to differentiate themselves from the other, even if it means walking away from the faith they were both brought up in.  I've only seen brief parts of the Tia and Tamera show, but from their careers more generally, and miscellaneous clips here and there, it seems that Tia has chosen to seek her fate in the world, at least for the time being.

Regarding Mary Mary, I only first saw it last week and had similar thoughts--like, where's the spiritual part?  My sister made a good point though that the show is not just about Mary Mary, but is also about their sisters as well, who are not necessarily supposed to be the role models.  Also, who knows what the producers edit out.  More than anything, I didn't like how "business-y" it was.  Yes, you have to manage a lot of aspects of traveling and performing, but above all, shouldn't it be ministry?


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 28, 2012)

I haven't seen the Mary Mary show but I do watch the twins. Funny but I had no idea thy were so open about their Christianity in the past. I also remember Tamera talking about not living with Adam before marriage. 
To be honest I watch their show because it's one of the only reality shows I've come across where I see black women being portrayed in a positive light. They may not go on and on about their love I Christ on the show but I believe actions speaks louder than words and I definitely approve. I enjoy being able to watch two women who are married and taking care if their families, enjoy exploring healthy eating, workout and spend time with their families. I love the lack I cursing, the lack of scandalous clothing and the general lack of revolting behavior. I love that they volunteer and do other charitable works on the show.

I'm not sure what is going on with the Mary Mary show but I strongly believe that when a person is living for Christ their belief is reflected in the way that they live...in their very presence. People tend to be attracted to that shining light. I much prefer that to people beating me over the head with the fact that they are Christian but then when you look at their life you can find no shred of evidence to support their claim.


----------



## momi (Dec 28, 2012)

TracyNicole said:


> I haven't seen the Mary Mary show but I do watch the twins. Funny but I had no idea thy were so open about their Christianity in the past. I also remember Tamera talking about not living with Adam before marriage.
> To be honest I watch their show because it's one of the only reality shows I've come across where I see black women being portrayed in a positive light. They may not go on and on about their love I Christ on the show but I believe actions speaks louder than words and I definitely approve. I enjoy being able to watch two women who are married and taking care if their families, enjoy exploring healthy eating, workout and spend time with their families. I love the lack I cursing, the lack of scandalous clothing and the general lack of revolting behavior. I love that they volunteer and do other charitable works on the show.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on with the Mary Mary show but I strongly believe that when a person is living for Christ their belief is reflected in the way that they live...in their very presence. People tend to be attracted to that shining light. I much prefer that to people beating me over the head with the fact that they are Christian but then when you look at their life you can find no shred of evidence to support their claim.



I appreciate your perspective... 

Honestly I hadn't really thought about it in this light. There aren't very many (if any) shows that highlight women striving I balance family and career that an entire family can actually sit down and watch together.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 28, 2012)

When a person loves the Lord, there's no hiding nor secret of it.  

As Christians:

:Rose:  We pray before we eat or drink; we give God thanks for it.  

:Rose:  We pray with our families and loved ones.

:Rose:  We go to Church, Bible Studies, Fellowship with other Christians.

:Rose:  When we have decisions to make, we talk to the Lord and seek His  wisdom and guidance.   At my desk at work, I'm talking to God all the time.  "Lord, how do I fix this?"  Lord, please help me to understand this or Lord, please show me anything I may have missed before hand this contract to my bosses for his/her signatures."

:Rose:  When I plan my budget, I invite the Lord to show me what my priorities are.    What are the unexpected expenses I need to put aside for so that I am not caught unprepared.     

:Rose:  I seek God regarding my relationships with my family, loved ones, friends and new acquaintances yet to be known.  

Here's my point and it is not directed personally towards anyone in this thread.      :Rose:

In their reality show, Tia and Tamera do not mention nor do they acknowledge God... period!   It's exactly as one poster shared above that  _they knew they were Christians but they didn't realize they were that on fire for the Lord at one point.  _   And the truth of the matter is that, unless you followed them from the beginning, you'd never know nor even suspect it.   

They don't pray, they don't mentioned God, they don't utter the name of Jesus, let alone say Grace before eating.   

They've dropped the 'A' word more than once.   Tamera drinks wine and has been labled a lover of wine and shown drinking it to her delight.   There's wine with their meals.    

There was a male stripper and all of his 'jollies' up in Tamera's face at her Bridal Shower.  Of course she cried  because she was embarrassed, however Tia and all of the other ladies laughed and enjoyed it.      

There was also an attempt to put drama and contention between the two sisters during the preparations for Tamera's wedding and Tia pregnancy which made it difficult for her to be as actively involved in the wedding arrangements.    Tia was told that her baby was 'breeched' and that a Cesarian was necessary.   Instead of prayer, Tia explores through a bunch of _'who'do'_ garbage.      Not a prayer nor the name of God was even uttered about something as serious as this.      

There is nothing wholesome about their show, and I don't care how 'polite' it is appears.  They do not mention God and it's not acceptable, as it is telling the world that Jesus is not the center of their lives.   

We can make excuses for them all day long, but at the end of the day, this scripture rings true about their show:   "That if you are ashamed of Me than I will be ashamed of you before My Father (in Heaven)" .     

Folks get in the world and become mute about Jesus.   I'm not saying that they have to force Jesus down anyone's throat, but can they at least acknowledge that He's in the room with them and not pretend that He is not?  These shows are a huge discredit to those in them who claim they love the Lord.    It's like the man or woman who only acknowledge they are married at home or in Church, but in public they never speak up and acknowledge they have a husband or wife. 

It's just sad and inexcusable.   And it's all the more critical that Christians speak up and tell these celebraties that they will not be supported if they refuse to acknowledge Jesus in their shows.    

As for blaming the producers, that's a weak excuse as all that is needed is for them to be called out on their biotry against Christians and allow Christians to be showcased loud and strong in all of these shows and without compromise or exploitation. 

I'm sick of the foolishness and weak compromises that Christian celebreties are making.   We who call ourselves Children of the Most High God and yet we accept junk like this, fully knowing we have all power in Heaven and in earth against all odds and controversy.   

Have we forgotten that 'The earth is the Lord's and the fullness thereof and they and all that dwell therein'?     Have we forgotten that Jesus said, 'Occupy til I come'?   Have we forgotten that God has placed the 'enemy' under our feet'?  

Please !      Give me another weak excuse.    The Word of God is ready and waiting to shoot it down.  

Again, none of this is personal towards anyone in this thread.   I mean this sincerely.  I've simply had it with the media.   

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 28, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> When a person loves the Lord, there's no hiding nor secret of it.
> 
> As Christians:
> 
> ...



Thanks was truly not enough. Wow!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 29, 2012)

My biggest problem with these shows is that you can't serve 2 masters. Watching the shows clearly tells us who these people are serving, and this goes for Mary Mary and Tia and Tamera. I don't like calling people like that Christians. If a Christian is a follower of Christ and they aren't following Christ, who are they following? 

 John 8:44 KJV
Ye are of your father the devil, and the lusts of your father ye will do. 

I know that seems a little harsh but these people are getting paid to do these shows and their getting media publicity which will result in more money. Its not ok to sell God out for selfish desires. That's exactly what Esau did and for that reason, God said He HATED him. We all know what the love of money does to people who love it and will do anything (including deny Jesus) for it. You can't love God and the world. I never considered Mary Mary Christians. They dance on stage and are worldly. Even when I was in the world I felt that way. After that God in me video with all those secular artists who blaspheme God in their music and another video where one of them had broken cross symbols on their clothing I knew they were corrupt.  Their music is about self glorification, it does not glorify God and the show only confirms what I've always thought: They aren't Christians..

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Dec 29, 2012)

I've never watched the Mary Mary show..likely never will. But I've seen a couple of episodes of the twins. They're adorable, and wholesome and are in the minority in presenting black women in a good light... 

@the bolded, they could be censored... or maybe it's in their contract  I'm hoping not. I can only guess..but, In either scenario, that would be compromise. 



Shimmie said:


> The same disappointment is with Tia and Tamera Mowry (sp?) the twins who started out making it known that they loved Jesus Christ and followed Him. However, *they don't even mention God nor a prayer on their reality show *which is a major, major, major disappointment.


----------



## aribell (Dec 29, 2012)

Tamera posted a video of her singing a gospel song with a cousin not too far back.  And she mentioned how important the song was to her.  Her Twitter account also mentions God/Scripture--especially when she was getting flack for her conservative political views.  I can't speak for the show though.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

Laela said:


> I've never watched the Mary Mary show..likely never will. But I've seen a couple of episodes of the twins. They're adorable, and wholesome and are in the minority in presenting black women in a good light...
> 
> @the bolded, they could be censored... or maybe it's in their contract  I'm hoping not. I can only guess..but, In either scenario, that would be compromise.




Even regarding presenting Black Women in a good ligth, still they're not acknowledging God, Babygirl.   

The devil is a liar and there is no truth in him.     Is God not great enough nor worth being acknowledged?  No matter who produces the show, one prayer can slay them and raise up another who will give God honour in the spotlight.   

As Christians why do we fear 'living' as a Christian no matter where we are?  Since when does the world dictate when we can / cannot be the Light of Jesus?   

This presenting Black women in a good light is satan's clever acceptance of the show and not protest that Jesus isn't being spoken of / that they don't demonstrate the life of a true Christian.     This show is a perfect vehicle for Ministry and yet not one act is seen nor words uttered about God.  

I'm not accepting  black woman rin a good light, representation. . .  

It's like being paid to ignore Jesus... ignoring the price that He paid in full for me to have life eternally.    

Laela     My post response isn't against you.   I promise you this with all of my heart.    

I'm just not accepting what Christian celebreties compromise in the Lord, just to be in front of a camera.     On my job, err' body knows who God is in my life.  Everybody... and they know that I pray and love God and have no shame in it.   

I need to start my own reality series... there'll be no guessing who my God is.


----------



## LoveisYou (Dec 29, 2012)

Shimmie, let the church say amen!


----------



## Laela (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh, believe me.. I know....  There is way too much garbage on TV showing the worst of black women, their show is refreshing in that aspect. But AMEN to the rest of your post!





Shimmie said:


> Even regarding presenting Black Women in a good ligth, still they're not acknowledging God, Babygirl. .


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

Tia tipped the pot when she took the character of 'The Game'; I was so disappointed with her role there.   The show was already a mess and she had the messy character who did not believe in God, and she lived outside of marriage with her boyfriend.   

I truly believe that God removed her from that show, to prevent her from being exploited further.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

Laela said:


> Oh, believe me.. I know....  There is way too much garbage on TV showing the worst of black women, their show is refreshing in that aspect. But AMEN to the rest of your post!



I'm sorry for venting ... I've just had with Christians who get a huge candle and refuse to let it shine for Jesus.

The same mess happened with Terry Crews on his reality show, "_The Family Crews_".   His wife who is an ordained minister for some reason had to display herself in a skimpy bikini in a water park for her son's birthday party and on a magazine cover...

http://www.examiner.com/article/vid...e-on-the-family-crews-sparks-christian-debate

The issue is this:  

God has yet to be glorified in these Reality Shows staring Christians.  

Since when has Jehovah Jireh stopped being our Provider?   How low do 'we' have to see them go to simply please the world and not God?


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 29, 2012)

I like Mary Mary, but I don't' support Mary Mary because I honestly don't believe that they love the Lord like they proclaim to. Its all about making money.  IMHO. Which I have said many times before. Their show is just for entertainment and its really sad. Sorry OP I didn't read all the post yet, I just wanted to comment really quick.


----------



## CandiceC (Dec 29, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Tia tipped the pot when she took the character of 'The Game'; I was so disappointed with her role there.   The show was already a mess and she had the messy character who did not believe in God, and she lived outside of marriage with her boyfriend.
> 
> I truly believe that God removed her from that show, to prevent her from being exploited further.



I was surprised when she took that role. I was like Oh boy. Let's see how this goes. Her language, style of dress and the things her character did on that show spiraled downhill as the show progressed.


----------



## momi (Dec 29, 2012)

Laela said:


> I've never watched the Mary Mary show..likely never will. But I've seen a couple of episodes of the twins. They're adorable, and wholesome and are in the minority in presenting black women in a good light...
> 
> @the bolded, they could be censored... or maybe it's in their contract  I'm hoping not. I can only guess..but, In either scenario, that would be compromise.



I've only seen the first two episodes so I can't really comment on their actions past what I've seen.... what's going on with the show?  Ya'll have me feeling like a [email protected]


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

momi said:


> I've only seen the first two episodes so I can't really comment on their actions past what I've seen.... what's going on with the show?  Ya'll have me feeling like a [email protected]





No, you're far, far from that...not even close to being close.   You are truly sold out for the Lord.

My biggest fault is that whenever I hear of a celebrity that professes to be a Christian, I look forward to seeing them represent Jesus and the life we are called to live.     And so far, it's been a huge disappointment.    They're doing the same as the world on these reality shows and Jesus is left out of the picture...literally. 

Terry Crews was very open about being a Christian, but his wife just went off the wall with her 'body' antics.  It was her 5 year old son's birthday party and she chose to 'show out' in a bikini on the water slide and to make matters worse, she had a wardrobe malfunction, her bikini 'popped' on the water slide.    That was inevitable to occur as a bikini is not a secure garment to wear for any type of activity.   

I apologize again to everyone here, especially to our OP.   I'm just so disappointed with the way we are dismissed and misrepresented in the media.   It seems like the more famous most of the Christian celebrities become, the less they honour God in the spotlight.   It's almost as if satan placed them there, not God. 

We need more folks like T Bow (the football celeb) who has no shame in bowing before God on the field and proclaiming John 3:16.     God bless him for being bold and faithful. 

Ladies please share some others in the spotlight who honour God.   Right now I drawing blanks from the firey darts I've been tossing towards Mary Mary and em' ...  

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

CandiceC said:


> I was surprised when she took that role. I was like Oh boy. Let's see how this goes. Her language, style of dress and the things her character did on that show spiraled downhill as the show progressed.



CandiceC...   

I know... I was clutching my pearls, in total disbelief.   

I thought an imposter had taken over her true identity.


----------



## L80sbabygirl (Dec 29, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Ladies please share some others in the spotlight who honour God.   Right now I drawing blanks from the firey darts I've been tossing towards Mary Mary and em' ...
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.


I love the Duggars' show (and their books). Whether you agree with them having so many kids or not, they honor the Lord in all that they do and that is no secret on their show. Before they even agreed to do the show, they told TLC that they would only do it if their faith was not edited out.


----------



## Laela (Dec 29, 2012)

David Tyree.... 

https://twitter.com/DTyree85




Shimmie said:


> Ladies please share some others in the spotlight who honour God.
> Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## auparavant (Dec 29, 2012)

I think I've seen one show of theirs when they were pregnant but nothing since.  What I have a little difficulty grasping is the opinion that they are not mirroring Christ.  Well, aren't they just plain people?  Is anyone here absolutely stellar in his day-to-day, mundane life?  Do you recite a scripture when you brush your teeth?  Is every waking moment spent searching for scriptures?  Or have you just dedicated that day and live?  Not worrying about the mirror reflection you give off to others?  I don't think they are perfect people.  If that is not it...is it that they don't preach on the show???


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 29, 2012)

TracyNicole said:


> I haven't seen the Mary Mary show but I do watch the twins. Funny but I had no idea thy were so open about their Christianity in the past. I also remember Tamera talking about not living with Adam before marriage.
> *To be honest I watch their show because it's one of the only reality shows I've come across where I see black women being portrayed in a positive light. They may not go on and on about their love I Christ on the show but I believe actions speaks louder than words and I definitely approve*. I enjoy being able to watch two women who are married and taking care if their families, enjoy exploring healthy eating, workout and spend time with their families. I love the lack I cursing, the lack of scandalous clothing and the general lack of revolting behavior. I love that they volunteer and do other charitable works on the show.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on with the Mary Mary show but I strongly believe that when a person is living for Christ their belief is reflected in the way that they live...in their very presence. People tend to be attracted to that shining light. I much prefer that to people beating me over the head with the fact that they are Christian but then when you look at their life you can find no shred of evidence to support their claim.



THIS ^^^^ for both Tia and Tamera and Mary, Mary. 

I remember when Mary Mary's sister Alana was proposed to they were excited but also reminded her and her future husband no sex before marriage.  We certainly do not hear nor see that in the majority of reality shows on the air.

I also like the family dynamics, the respect and love for each other as well we have black married couples with kids juggling family, spouse and career. Unlike *cough* *cough* basketball wives where 99.9% of them are not married nor were they married.

I like the fact that Mary Mary are showing you can love the lord and be a christian and that you lead a normal life......I think many people think christians are aliens  that they aren't like everyone else, they are stuffy, not fun, don't laugh etc etc, kwim?

jmo.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

L80sbabygirl said:


> I love the Duggars' show (and their books). Whether you agree with them having so many kids or not, they honor the Lord in all that they do and that is no secret on their show. Before they even agreed to do the show, they told TLC that they would only do it if their faith was not edited out.



I love children  

It's a blessing to read your post, the Duggans took a stand for whom they love and serve which is not man.   They chose Jesus over media.  

Thank you for sharing this.  I need to watch this show.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

Laela said:


> David Tyree....
> 
> https://twitter.com/DTyree85



Thanks Precious Laela...  

Guess what?  When I clicked on your link, this is what blessed me:

*David Tyree‏@DTyree85*

_Retweet if you love Jesus....Jesus Life International NJ School Of Intercession! http://youtu.be/ChR7suWJeFE 

View media Reply
Retweet

Favorite_

I'm not a fan of facebook or twitter, but seeing a message like this is a blessing to know messages like this are being shared for all to see.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

auparavant said:


> I think I've seen one show of theirs when they were pregnant but nothing since.  What I have a little difficulty grasping is the opinion that they are not mirroring Christ.  Well, aren't they just plain people?  Is anyone here absolutely stellar in his day-to-day, mundane life?
> 
> *Do you recite a scripture when you brush your teeth?  Is every waking moment spent searching for scriptures?  *
> 
> Or have you just dedicated that day and live?  Not worrying about the mirror reflection you give off to others?  I don't think they are perfect people.  If that is not it...is it that they don't preach on the show???



Regarding the bolded above, the Word of God *is* actually flowing through my mind and thoughts and actions throughout the day.    His words have been planted in my heart and from the abundance of my heart, they flow.    Even when I'm posting, the Word rises up, simply because it's been planted there.   

I'm not the only one here or outside of this forum who lives this way.   When you are in relationship with the Lord, He is not hidden in our lives, neither is His Word.   In these Reality shows, God is hidden; He has not been a priority in the lives of the cast, where He is presented as such.     When you love someone, you're not ashamed to mention who He is.  

An example is when I'm posting in other areas of this forum (outside of our Christian Forum), I don't 'hide' Jesus just because the folks 'in the forums next door' are not believers or because they don't like it.  I still pray for people and mention the name of Jesus, and without shame or hesitation.  The name of God is always in my siggy in one form or another.  I'm not hiding nor am I ashamed of who nor whose I am.    These reality shows in question are not doing so and being 'nice' isn't good enough.   They're still omitting Jesus, a major compromise.


----------



## auparavant (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, I try to be respectful of the group where ever I am on here.  I won't be as candid in CF as I am elsewhere out of respect.  But I'm talking about obsessive behavior.  You kinda missed the part where I asked if you rather dedicate the day...that suffices and kinda hits on your point as well.  Obsessive behavior differs and cripples a person to where they are afraid of hell's fire with every step as it might be a misstep, of sorts...."am I sipping from this cup in a g-dly way?....is my leg crossed enough or should I not do it....?  how would Jesus have me to cut this bread."  Extreme examples, but  I've seen people in obsession.  That's not living.    I think G-d wants us to live and not worry about being imperfect.  We are to strive, surely, but I'm speaking of something different.

I kinda see it a nitpicking.  Well, akin to people who don't bible-thump on the job...when in scripture, G-d calls us to do our jobs well as that's witness sufficient.  We are called to "do our jobs" and not ask every colleague if they are going to church, if they are "saved," if they read their bibles, if they'd like to pray at lunch.  I dunno, maybe some do that.   

As for any specific ministry Mary Mary has, I don't know much about them.  But if it's a show about daily life and if they are not evangelists/preachers...I don't see the problem.  What is it you'd have them do?  The Duggars own businesses and I'm sure they deal with non-believers.  Do they push?  I don't think so and they've actually made it clear they don't.  So, what is a specific episode I should view to see what you all are seeing?  Are they on Bravo?


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Yeah, I try to be respectful of the group where ever I am on here.  I won't be as candid in CF as I am elsewhere out of respect.  But I'm talking about obsessive behavior.  You kinda missed the part where I asked if you rather dedicate the day...that suffices and kinda hits on your point as well.  Obsessive behavior differs and cripples a person to where they are afraid of hell's fire with every step as it might be a misstep, of sorts...."am I sipping from this cup in a g-dly way?....is my leg crossed enough or should I not do it....?  how would Jesus have me to cut this bread."  Extreme examples, but  I've seen people in obsession.  That's not living.    I think G-d wants us to live and not worry about being imperfect.  We are to strive, surely, but I'm speaking of something different.
> 
> I kinda see it a nitpicking.  Well, akin to people who don't bible-thump on the job...when in scripture, G-d calls us to do our jobs well as that's witness sufficient.  We are called to "do our jobs" and not ask every colleague if they are going to church, if they are "saved," if they read their bibles, if they'd like to pray at lunch.  I dunno, maybe some do that.
> 
> As for any specific ministry Mary Mary has, I don't know much about them.  But if it's a show about daily life and if they are not evangelists/preachers...I don't see the problem.  What is it you'd have them do?  The Duggars own businesses and I'm sure they deal with non-believers.  Do they push?  I don't think so and they've actually made it clear they don't.  So, what is a specific episode I should view to see what you all are seeing?  Are they on Bravo?



I understand about the OCD and the pushing  which I don't agree with as well.   

Mary Mary are a team of two who sing Gospel and claim to be Christians, however their public displays / appearences leave it in question.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Dec 29, 2012)

I watch Tia and Tamera's reality show and it seems as if they're Kabbalists now, they always have a red string around their wrist.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Dec 29, 2012)

I hear what you're saying Shimmie and agree to an extent although some things about this thread kind of bother me. One thing I don't agree with are statements that these people aren't Christians. 

I've seen examples to Christians in mainstream media. They don't hide Jesus, but they sing secular music, walk on runways, and act in non Christian movies. If you don't care to find out more about them you may not know it, but people who meet them see their light and always comment on how "nice" they are. You'll see dedications to Jesus in their album books/ Twitters/ blogs.

I don't know about Mary Mary, but I do get a "carnal" sense about them like I do quite frankly in a lot of Gospel musicians. I've always thought that it's better to be sing secular music than to simply use God as your way to "shine" without the heart being towards Him. Not saying that's them at all I don't know and don't watch the show. Im just saying that Christians with secular jobs are far better off spiritually than people playing with God in church and in ministries. . 

Tamera is always tweeting scripture by the way. Everyone who follows her knows shes a Christian. Drinking wine doesn't disqualify her and as far as I can tell no Tia doesn't seem to be Christian, but we can't say that for sure.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> I watch Tia and Tamera's reality show and it seems as if their Kabbalists now, they always have a red string around their wrist.



NinasLongAmbition ....    Hi Sweetheart.  

What are / is Kabbalists?   What does the red string mean? 

Thanks in advance.   

BTW:  At first glance when I read your post, I thought it read, Kaddashian    It's late and I'm still on holiday.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Dec 29, 2012)

Shimmie

 I don't know too much about Kabbalah at all other than the fact that it is a subsect of Judaism. Here's an excerpt from Wikipedia

Wearing a thin red string (as a type of talisman) is a custom, popularly thought to be associated with Judaism's Kabbalah, to ward off misfortune brought about by an "evil eye" (עין הרע in Hebrew). In Yiddish the red string is called a roite bindele.

The red string itself is usually made from thin red wool thread. It is worn, or tied, as a type of bracelet or "band" on the left wrist of the wearer (the receiving side).


----------



## auparavant (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I'll take a shot at kabbalism.  It's basically the fast, prosperous "route" to so-called fringe Judaism without the Torah.  Some of them try and delve into the deepest meanings of scripture and the universe without the basics of learning Torah.  That is highly dangerous.  It's sensationalism and is not Judaism, basically.  Although I respect those who wear Rachel's red string (usually, there is a prayer at the tomb of Rachel for barren women and I think some of what the "kabbalists" (who are not true kabbalists) do is hodge-podge cafeteria style.  It looks great, it sounds great, it has the origins of a great tradition without the meat and potatoes.  Judaism is not superstition but people have made it into a fringe practice full of it.  Am I being disrespectful?  Not really, because folks are taking from something whole and beautiful and picking and choosing what they think is cute to culturally appropriate it.  To me, that's the height of disrespect.  But I digress....so basically, if they wish to wear the red string, then call it something totally distinct from judaism and sacred mystical teachings of scripture.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 30, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> I hear what you're saying Shimmie and agree to an extent although some things about this thread kind of bother me. One thing I don't agree with are statements that these people aren't Christians.
> 
> I've seen examples to Christians in mainstream media. They don't hide Jesus, but they sing secular music, walk on runways, and act in non Christian movies. If you don't care to find out more about them you may not know it, but people who meet them see their light and always comment on how "nice" they are. You'll see dedications to Jesus in their album books/ Twitters/ blogs.
> 
> ...



I agree,  to say one is not a Christian is a harsh statement, yet in Mary Mary's case, it's in question.   In Tia and Tamera's case, the question is why hide it on their show?

I personally believe that 90% or more Christians work in the secular world.  I work and socialize in both worlds and I don't hide who I am.

*Regarding the Shows: *

What I have a serious concern with is the reality shows which are supposed to be about the 'everyday' lives of the people in the show.   

Tia and Tamera do not demonstrate having a relationship with the Lord, it's never mentioned there.   I watched the entire season 1 (on purpose) and part of season 2 and God, nor prayer, nor mention of being a Christian has ever been presented on their show.   It doesn't make sense and it's a huge disappointment.  Why is their Christianity not profiled there?  Being a Christian is nothing to be ashamed of.   

If the Duggans (mentioned above thread) can take a stand, why not Tia and Tamera?   Is their faith in God weakened by fear of being rejected / unemployed by the producers of Style network?   Who's their true God? 

The Wine: 

I'm not saying that drinking wine disqualifies one from being a Christian.   I know Christians who drink beer and take shots, smoke cigarettes and yes, it boggles me.    But they don't 'promote' it.  They don't encourage others to do the same.

Here's Tamera's Wine video...   and yes, I'm floored.    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFDRRlVBDW4

Her husband and his family own and manage a winery.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab-M_tCLtsk

They're such a beautiful couple.     I'm happy for both of these girls whom I've watched grow up and became so blessed to know them as Believers in the spotlight.  

I'm going close with this:   

How can someone who has been so blessed by God, leave Him out of their show?   That's all I'm asking and pointing out.    

No shade, just asking why?  How could God be left out of their show?  It makes no sense to me.   At the very least, say Grace and a prayer of Thanksgiving as they go through each day their air the show.   

Am I asking too much for so little for one to do who loves God?   I don't think so. 


Love and God's Blessings to everyone.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 30, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Shimmie
> 
> I don't know too much about Kabbalah at all other than the fact that it is a subsect of Judaism. Here's an excerpt from Wikipedia
> 
> ...





auparavant said:


> Well, I'll take a shot at kabbalism.  It's basically the fast, prosperous "route" to so-called fringe Judaism without the Torah.  Some of them try and delve into the deepest meanings of scripture and the universe without the basics of learning Torah.  That is highly dangerous.  It's sensationalism and is not Judaism, basically.
> 
> Although I respect those who wear Rachel's red string (usually, there is a prayer at the tomb of Rachel for barren women and I think some of what the "kabbalists" (who are not true kabbalists) do is hodge-podge cafeteria style.  It looks great, it sounds great, it has the origins of a great tradition without the meat and potatoes.
> 
> Judaism is not superstition but people have made it into a fringe practice full of it.  Am I being disrespectful?  Not really, because folks are taking from something whole and beautiful and picking and choosing what they think is cute to culturally appropriate it.  To me, that's the height of disrespect.  But I digress....so basically, if they wish to wear the red string, then call it something totally distinct from judaism and sacred mystical teachings of scripture.



NinasLongAmbition and auparavant... 


Thanks... both of you for responding.    I didn't make the connection to the Kabbalah until I read both of your posts.    

I need to read more about this.    Thank you both for opening my eyes to something to be aware of.   With the birth and death and rise of Jesus Christ, that red string is no longer needed.   It was only used to save _*Rahab*_ when Joshua lead the children of God in battle, so that she would be saved.  It was symbolic as the Blood of Christ; so the red string is no longer necessary. 

I've appeard 'hostile' in this thread which was not my intent nor my feelings.   I'm just disappointed with the media's representation of Christians.    Even more, I don't like it when the world taints the wholesome beauty of those on fire for the Lord.   

Tia and Tamera were (began as) an inspiration and their faith was never kept a secret.   Now it seems to have been 'hushed'.   To be honest, none of their shows presented them as Christians.   There were a few movies that did.  The most recent was _The Christmas Angel_ this Christmas on the GMC channel, which starred Della Reese and Tamera starred in this in a very positive role.  

My love to each of you.   


*ETA:  Important Correction:  * 

It was Rahab, not Rachel who was instructed by Joshua to hang the red cord from her window.    I made the correction in my post above.     I actually logged back in to make this correction....


----------



## auparavant (Dec 30, 2012)

People wear the red string as a blessing and a prayer towards having children.  They also pray at the tomb of Rachel and it's wrapped in red string.  As a catholic, I comprehend this practice because it's sacramental...utilizing the natural as a memory, ritual tool towards the deep spiritual meaning.  True kabbala should be practiced by men learned in Torah and over the age of 40.  When I see Madonna and other people wearing the red string, I see people who are into fadism and lack the basic comprehension of the more traditional and religious practice.   I'm not against the red string, I've worn it as well....but I also don't appropriate judaism as a fad of some sort and bypass the Torah just to delve into something they think will magically make their lives better.  It's like saying, "I'm going to practice surgery without any medical training."


----------



## auparavant (Dec 30, 2012)

But about Mary Mary....I still don't see the problem.  Are they adulterous?  Do they not take care of their children?  What did they do?


----------



## Bosslady1 (Dec 30, 2012)

"It was symbolic as the Blood of Christ" <--- for that reason alone, I can understand a person wearing the red string. If they understand why they are wearing it.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 30, 2012)

Matthew 5:13-16 KJV
Ye are the salt of the earth: but if the salt have lost his savour, wherewith shall it be salted? it is thenceforth good for nothing, but to be cast out, and to be trodden under foot of men. [14] Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid. [15] Neither do men light a candle, and put it under a bushel, but on a candlestick; and it giveth light unto all that are in the house. [16] Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.

 Revelation 3:14-16 KJV
And unto the angel of the church of the Laodiceans write; These things saith the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of the creation of God; [15] I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. [16] So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.

 1 John 2:15-17 KJV
Love not the world, neither the things that are in the world. If any man love the world, the love of the Father is not in him. [16] For all that is in the world, the lust of the flesh, and the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life, is not of the Father, but is of the world. [17] And the world passeth away, and the lust thereof: but he that doeth the will of God abideth for ever.

Seems like God expects us to live like the Christians we profess to be. Yes he does expect us to strive toward perfection (maturity, wholeness).  Ok, I'm done 

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 30, 2012)

auparavant said:


> But about Mary Mary....I still don't see the problem.  Are they adulterous?  Do they not take care of their children?  What did they do?



They're 'worldly' to an extreme.  You'd never know they were Christians by their presentation.    

There are many who take excellent care of their children, faithful to their spouces, don't steal, don't smoke, don't drink, yet they have chosen to be without Jesus Christ, so those virtues aren't the issue here.   

With Mary Mary, they are demonstrating a life that does not present Jesus, let alone make mention of Him.    You can't live just anyway you feel like it, as it is not a good witness.  We are called to live above the world, not live like them.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 30, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Matthew 5:13-16 KJV
> Ye are the salt of the earth: but if the salt have lost his savour, wherewith shall it be salted? it is thenceforth good for nothing, but to be cast out, and to be trodden under foot of men. [14] Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid. [15] Neither do men light a candle, and put it under a bushel, but on a candlestick; and it giveth light unto all that are in the house. [16] Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven.
> 
> Revelation 3:14-16 KJV
> ...



  We 'press' towards the mark of the high calling... 

There's too much 'lukewarmness' going on.   God's Word is clear... be ye hot or cold; if you are lukewarm, I will spew you out of my mouth.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 30, 2012)

auparavant said:


> People wear the red string as a blessing and a prayer towards having children.  They also pray at the tomb of Rachel and it's wrapped in red string.  As a catholic, I comprehend this practice because it's sacramental...utilizing the natural as a memory, ritual tool towards the deep spiritual meaning.  True kabbala should be practiced by men learned in Torah and over the age of 40.  When I see Madonna and other people wearing the red string, I see people who are into fadism and lack the basic comprehension of the more traditional and religious practice.   I'm not against the red string, I've worn it as well....but I also don't appropriate judaism as a fad of some sort and bypass the Torah just to delve into something they think will magically make their lives better.  It's like saying, "I'm going to practice surgery without any medical training."



God made 'Faith and Salvation' so simple.   The red string is no longer a factor; it's confusion, which brings me to agree that folks have obviously taken this to a level of idolotry.    A red string doesn't enhance one's faith.   Prayer, The Word of God and having a Relationship with Jesus does.      Hannah didn't wear a red string, she simply prayed, and because 'She Asked' the Lord for a baby, her prayer were granted.    Pure and simple, no strings of any colour attached.   

Rachel didn't wear a red string , neither did Rebekah.    Now there was a 'scarlet' (red) string tied, by the midwife, about the wrist of baby who popped his fist through his mother (Tamar's in Gen 38) womb ahead of his twin brother. 

Why do humans have to make faiith in God so ritualistic and complicated, especially when He made it so simple.   Jesus said, 'Be not afraid, only believe."     

No red strings are necessary.   Have hope in God. 

I can see why Jesus commanded us to have the 'faith of a child'... they are so simplistic and pure.   No confusion or idolatries.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think you can draw any conclusions about how anyone is from an unscripted show. Things are cut and directed to create a image the producers want. Using the Duggars as an example of Christians on tv is kind of unfair. They got the show because of how they practice their faith-so of course that would be seen in the show. Tia and Tamara revolves around their relationship as sisters and newlyweds/moms so the faith aspect would not be featured by the producers. The same with Mary Mary. It is a given that these women are Christians. For me having a lot of content with them praying and quoting scripture would seem a little extra. Unscripted tv doesn't give any insight to who someone really is. It just focuses on one aspect and tries to create enough drama to keep people interested.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 30, 2012)

dicapr said:


> I don't think you can draw any conclusions about how anyone is from an unscripted show. Things are cut and directed to create a image the producers want. Using the Duggars as an example of Christians on tv is kind of unfair. They got the show because of how they practice their faith-so of course that would be seen in the show. Tia and Tamara revolves around their relationship as sisters and newlyweds/moms so the faith aspect would not be featured by the producers. The same with Mary Mary. It is a given that these women are Christians. For me having a lot of content with them praying and quoting scripture would seem a little extra. Unscripted tv doesn't give any insight to who someone really is. It just focuses on one aspect and tries to create enough drama to keep people interested.



Actually it says plenty that an "unscripted" show about Christians shows no activity that shows their alleged Christianity. And if they are allowing producers to edit out their faith for viewers they are selling God out for their own selfish desires. What does the Word say about that? It says what does it profit a man to gain the world and lose his soul. God is not interested in being sold out for them to get views for their show. The bible also says that we deny him before men he will deny us. Well that disqualifies them from being followers of Christ. I don't care who disagrees. This is not acceptable behavior. Then, they are worldly and carnal. I have seen the show so I know. When they are away from their husbands they still talk about them and make mention of them. How much more should we make mention of our Lord and Savior in our daily lives? Does Jesus not want to be apart of our lives? I think he does.

 Galatians 2:20 KJV
I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.

If a camera followed me around they'd catch me reading the Word a minute on my lunch break, sneaking in quick prayers during the day, sing praises to Jesus as I do various things and making multiple mentions of him in my day. More than anything my life would mirror his in some way. Shouldn't people who sing gospel music have a true relationship with the man they claim to be singing about. Its really disheartening that I see so many Christians making excuses for this stuff; carnal behavior and even having shirtless men at some gathering. We "Christians" have got to do better with being so lukewarm and making excuses for the so called Christians giving the world a bad representation of Christ. And we wonder why atheism and secularism are on the rise. SMH. I need to stay out of this thread.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## aribell (Dec 30, 2012)

I think that people are "going in" a little too harshly--not because any type of behavior is acceptable, but because, to my knowledge, no one here knows any of these people personally and any judgments made, if they are to be righteous, should be made out of love and concern for their souls.  Unless love for them is the motivation, there's no purpose in speaking of it at all.  Here's the reality:

Christians backslide.
People who grew up in the faith and end up going into "entertainment" are many, many more times faced with the temptations of the world, the flesh and the devil.  Their notoriety does not make them holier or more able to withstand temptation--it makes it that much harder, and one could even argue that to some degree even trying to be successful in secular entertainment is itself opening oneself up to the world.  

There's nothing going on in Mary, Mary's life or that of Tia and Tamera that is not going on in countless church pews across the country.  I have seen much worse up close and learned of worse today from my mother.  How famous or not famous someone is doesn't change the reality of sin.

Again, it has nothing to do with excuse making--it's the same sin you see everyday in other Christians/church members, only it's on TV.  As I mentioned above, Tia in particular appears to be a classic example of a backslidden Christian.  I personally have no "expectations" for her faith, as it does not pertain to me and I am in no type of friendship/church relationship with her.  Nor does the show claim to be about God (though, ironically, it was on this afternoon and the episode was largely about Tamera and her cousin recording a Gospel song, and her cousin broke down in tears because of how meaningful it was to him...)   However, insofar as we know they *have* claimed faith in Christ and were stronger at one point in time, our attitude should be one of prayer and hope that Tia and/or Tamera extract themselves from the world and reignite their fire for God.  Though, as I mentioned, individually, Tamera has always given the impression to me at least that her faith is very much a part of her life.  But I don't look at her with a list of things I expect to see her doing to verify that her faith is real.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 30, 2012)

why would you want to be stars on a show that cuts and edits out your God, real people of God may not walk around quoting scriptures all the day long but they acknowledge God.

 lets not get distracted because they are 'good' people, hell is going to be full of really nice people with high morals and christian values who gave of their time money and efforts to countless charities and organizations who believe God but are not followers of God.


----------



## MKBeauty (Dec 30, 2012)

I watch both shows. I love T&T. Maybe because I'm a twin as well.  It is very clear to me that they are Christians. I think they are beautiful, positive, inspirational women. I think they could feature that part of their life more but they do vaguely mention it. Tia talked about how her husband didn't really go to church before they started dating. Tamera sung a gospel song with their cousin.

I like MM too but lately the one who is pregnant says things in a way I didn't expect. It's kind of negative.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 30, 2012)

let me add to me last comment that I'm not saying that they will end up in hell just that hell is filled with good people, that's all.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't understand why people think this is so harsh. I pray for people like that and I'm fully aware that Christians backslide. I myself am a restored backslider so I know firsthand. My issue is the representation of Christ that is presented to the world. 

 Philippians 2:15 KJV
That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world;

For example, on my job it can get very stressful and I have found myself getting caught up in anger and although I didn't cuss or backbite I wasn't showing the character of Christ because i wasnt humble, gentle or loving. I murmured and complained and I immediately thought of the example I should be setting. Why should anyone want my Christianity if I'm living like them?? That's my point. I'm always amazed how offended people get. How people who are professing Christians behave does effect us. It effects the entire church.

 2 Peter 2:2 KJV
And many shall follow their pernicious ways; by reason of whom the way of truth shall be evil spoken of.

I pray for all believers. I just don't believe in the shut up and pray since none of us are perfect approach. The bible does not support that approach. Be blessed all!

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## aribell (Dec 30, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I don't understand why people think this is so harsh. I pray for people like that and I'm fully aware that Christians backslide. My issue is the representation of Christ that is presented to the world.
> 
> Philippians 2:15 KJV
> That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world;
> ...



The Lord and other authors of Scripture have already acknowledged that there are tares among the wheat and that many who profess the name do not know Him truly.

We also learn from Scripture that sin among believers is to be addressed amongst church members and leadership--people actually in relationship with those people.

The question is, "Where does _this_ conversation fit into that?"  And also, it seems that there are some assumptions being made.

Despite the name, reality shows are very much scripted, even if loosely.  The producers create scenarios that they want the episode to be about, and focus on those scenes and interactions.  So no one should get the impression that seeing someone on a reality tv show is an accurate, whole depiction of that person's persona, relationships, experiences, etc. 

Also, with respect to the depiction of faith in reality tv shows, Jesus already told us that when we pray we are to do so privately.  When we do other spiritual works, we are to do so secretly.  We are not to constantly be attempting to show people how much we pray, read, worship, etc.  We should avoid the spotlight being placed on those things.  The Lord sees those things and no one else needs to.  Furthermore, times of prayer are times of intimacy with God--I know that I would have no interest whatsoever in having anyone film and broadcast me praying and/or reading Scripture, no matter how much time a day I devoted to it.  

What matters before the world is not how often we read our bible and talk about the name of Jesus, what matters before the world actually is what we _do_, how we treat others, how we love and manage our families.  And that's what Christ taught us, to be examples in our love for one another and in good works.  So I would look for that fruit before looking for them to be explicit about how much they pray and read Scripture.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 31, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> The Lord and other authors of Scripture have already acknowledged that there are tares among the wheat and that many who profess the name do not know Him truly.
> 
> We also learn from Scripture that sin among believers is to be addressed amongst church members and leadership--people actually in relationship with those people.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. However, we live in an age where social media puts everything on display. Their lives are public so I see no issue with acknowledging if their behavior is wrong because it can deceive the unlearned. The point is that as much publicity as these people have the fruit would be showing somewhere. I wasn't saying they needed to get before a camera and pray like hypocrites but a private prayer life and relationship with Jesus will produce the fruit of the spirit. I know because I see myself change the more I spend time with God. I don't go to work and quote scriptures or witness to my co-workers. I don't need to, my life is a witness and they know I'm a Christian and I've never told them. Unless I'm really irritated I'm actually very quiet even though it doesn't seem that way... Anyhow, I do understand all that you said.


----------



## Laela (Dec 31, 2012)

In terms of prayer or any acts of faith..I believe the key here is sincere devotion, loyalty to God and what it really means to any one of us. 

Jesus taught us to not pray _*as a hypocrite would*_; for show.

“_And when thou prayest, thou shalt not be as the hypocrites are: for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and in the corners of the streets, that they may be seen of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward. But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly.”_ ~ Matthew 6:5-6

God also _said _we ought to worship Him in Spirit and in truth. That may be anywhere, for any reason, at any time, on any platform, as we do not control the Spirit of God. 

For ex.. If I happened to be moved to pray at some point, and a camera started filming, and I break out from that prayer for a minute to tell them to stop filming... my concern apparently is more about the camera filming me... than an interrupted prayer. So isn't my effort to avoid the camera, so as not to be seen praying...even though I really was in the first place... _vanity _just the same? 


There _is _public prayer. There is private prayer. _The Preacher _leads the congregants in public prayer. There is prayer in some schools. There is prayer at restaurants tables to ask Him to bless our food.. there is prayer at the scene of a car accident.. whenever and wherever we are moved to pray, don't we? As God is perfect, His timing is perfect.
{ _Eccl 3 _}

When threatened with death, Daniel openly prayed, so his God could be seen. His devotion to God was more important, and it transcended any compromise that was offered. As a result, his prayer brought glory to God. God in turn showed Daniel favor. It's clear, Daniel had no concern for how he looked.. Why? because his prayers (any any other act of faith) was so much a part of him, they were an effortless part of his lifestyle for _all _to see, without that being Daniel's goal..unedited, unscripted. I believe we call it transparency today. It just comes with the territory.. and it's that simple. 




nicola.kirwan said:


> Also, with respect to the depiction of faith in reality tv shows, Jesus already told us that when we pray we are to do so privately. When we do other spiritual works, we are to do so secretly. We are not to constantly be attempting to show people how much we pray, read, worship, etc. _We should avoid the spotlight _being placed on those things. The Lord sees those things and no one else needs to. Furthermore, times of prayer are times of intimacy with God--I know that I would have no interest whatsoever in having anyone film and broadcast me praying and/or reading Scripture, no matter how much time a day I devoted to it.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 31, 2012)

Laela said:


> In terms of prayer or any acts of faith..I believe the key here is sincere devotion, loyalty to God and what it really means to any one of us.
> 
> Jesus taught us to not pray as a hypocrite would; for show.
> 
> ...



Love this Laela. Jesus also prayed public several times. If these people loved Jesus the world would know and there wouldn't need to be any hypocrisy.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2012)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Actually it says plenty that an "unscripted" show about Christians shows no activity that shows their alleged Christianity. And if they are allowing producers to edit out their faith for viewers they are selling God out for their own selfish desires.
> 
> What does the Word say about that?
> 
> ...



_Thank you_.  

The bolded speaks so much truth.   If a camera followed me for just an hour a day, even with me unaware, it would find me saying, singing or doing something obviously God related.   And it would be my normal behaviour, not pushed or hyped or for show.  

With all of the 'wrongs' displayed on the media, I'd welcome the opportunity to present the Christian lifestyle in a postive light if for no other reason than to give true hope for the world who so desperately needs salvation.

And to all reading, this is a 'gentle' response.     Very gentle and loving.  No hype, no shade, no contention.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2012)

Laela said:


> In terms of prayer or any acts of faith..I believe the key here is sincere devotion, loyalty to God and what it really means to any one of us.
> 
> Jesus taught us to not pray _*as a hypocrite would*_; for show.
> 
> ...



Beautiful post... :Rose:


----------



## auparavant (Dec 31, 2012)

Bosslady1 said:


> "It was symbolic as the Blood of Christ" <--- for that reason alone, I can understand a person wearing the red string. If they understand why they are wearing it.




But that's not what kabbala (the true one) proclaims.  It's like an intecessory prayer for one of the passed on saints for fertility, blessing, etc.  I think I saw King David's tomb also wrapped in red string ...gotta check that, though.  

Kabbala in the hands of New Agers is just that, new age mumbo-jumbo.  It's akin to being the best preacher of the most mysterious mysteries (for ex., the trinity, redemptive sacrifice etc.) of scripture without the benefit of knowing any scriptures.  They are by-passing G-d's word to wear amulets etc.  Those don't become sacramentals unless one truly attempts to comprehend them.  At best, they might be sacramentals (a sincere attempt) but worn out of ignorance.  That's what I was trying to convey by the Madonnas and others out there.  I could never figure out why she wanted kabbala but not judaism.  Anyhoo....


Where is their show?  Maybe I'll catch an episode tonight?  Have nothing else to do.  As for witness, I know Shimmie and N&W are ministers....so they are actively evangelizing to help people.  But what about others?  Do you always mention to new people you are a believer in Jesus?  Does everyone have to automatically know by you telling them?


----------



## auparavant (Dec 31, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Tia and Tamera do not demonstrate having a relationship with the Lord, it's never mentioned there. ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First, please don't take offense, I'm trying to follow this discussion and see things from many viewpoints.  I am not trying to be contentious...but I am asking that we all look through larger glasses.



Sorry, I missed your link.  I'll watch it.  I now get what you're saying.  But I offer this - maybe the Duggar way is not how they lead their lives?  How the Duggars live is not necessarily how everyone who is a believer lives.  Yet, there are people who are even more ascetic than them.  All are believers.  

I have to think about my own experiences with Chabad (orthodox judaism) and the Reform movement.  Upon seeing an orthodox man/woman, you know who you are looking at (whether they truly live it inside the home...well, sometimes that was questionable as we are all humans).  They are visibly set aside.  Yet, Reform do not dress as such unless there is a man who wears the tzizit "strings" (representative of the 613 laws) on his belt, even if he is wearing blue jeans.  They don't go about openly expressing anything personally, yet they have faith and demonstrate it actively through various programs for social justice.  So I get your point.  But if I were to say that I were disappointed with them for not showing it...well, I'd be wrong in that instance because the Reform do such much in the world to repair it and to live out the commands, though they are not strict.  Mary Mary...maybe they do the latter???

If I were on a show, I would not want someone filming me praying...not at all.  I only pray with family for grace and the occasional request or recitation of the rosary.  Every other prayer I make is very private...well, except for Mass.  We are all together there.  This is, perhaps, the way of the Mary Mary women.  It's just their daily lives?  But if they did have filmage of holidays etc., you would think they'd at least catch grace.  Which brings me to ask if anybody has thought to contact that network and voice concern and a complaint that they are leaving out even grace said at their dinner table for gospel artists?


ETA:  Wine

Cuz that is a touchy subject here, I know...but being DRUNK is the sin, not drinking wine.  Why not promote it?  We have true wine (with alcohol in it) for communion.  People, I guess, are to follow what their own church teaches...but how do we say to another "that's not christian" when the scripture points to something else i.e. drunkenness?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 31, 2012)

It's all about holiness..without it, no one shall see the Lord.

That tis all.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 31, 2012)

I still think that it is silly for us to try to judge Christianity on what we see on a non-scripted tv show.  If someone was following me around this year many would conclude that I had lost my relationship with the Lord.  Yes it has been rocky, but I have been in my closet praying and working things out with my Lord.  I guess that is why the judgement in this thread is hard for me.  Christians are so quick to gravitate to those who dress up and play act what we believe Chrisitianity is.  But the truth is that no one know the heart but God.  Just because someone puts on a good show doesn't confirm their relationship with Christ.  Also, someone who is struggling publicly may be working things out behind closed doors.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> It's all about holiness..without it, no one shall see the Lord.
> 
> That tis all.



that's it right there ....


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Jan 1, 2013)

If Mary Mary know that they represent themselves as Christian gospel artist and they are on a very public platform with the reality show. Why showcase certain behaviors, ( or even participate in them at all) such as their sisters bachelorette party and Erica feeling up the stripper when she's married. How can she defend her actions to a already skeptical unbeliever who may see the show and call her out on it. And I'm sure they have some input on how they want to be represented on the show, They can vocalize what they want to be showcased or not. If they seen during the first season that their Christianity views were being blocked they could have said something then...


----------



## TrulyBlsd85 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not saying every Christian is perfect that is far from the truth, we all fall short. But as Joyce Meyer stated " before I was a Christian I used to slip up and do something right, now that I'm saved I may slip up and do something wrong" I feel as Christians we should purposefully seek God out in all we do, he wants to be involved in ALL aspects of our life! When people see us they should see Christ in our actions. And the actions on the Mary Mary show are not always Christian like. It can be very confusing for their followers.


----------



## auparavant (Jan 1, 2013)

Strippers???  Why didn't somebody say that beforehand lol!  No, that's not right.  I know the episode I saw was probably the first one with them recording in the studio and trying to figure out if they should keep with the group.  One of them was pregnant and the other thought she might have been.  So, you have to give people the benefit of the doubt.  That is why I asked for specific examples of what exactly they reportedly did wrong.  To me, this thread looked like folks took issue they weren't filmed on their knees all day long.  Give specifics!!!  Yeah, having strippers...eh, I wouldn't have wanted to see that nor have that represent my family.


----------



## firecracker (Jan 1, 2013)

They are trying to get that secular paper and audience at all cost.  They are from the hood   that I know very well so I'm not shocked at their behavior or candor but being on a reality show put them on display so its very disappointing to many.   Heck you can't tell if "Go Get Yo Blessing" is Gospel or R & B song.  They just keep pushing the envelope on their songs and message.  Its kinda heartbreaking................  As for the twins no comment, don't like them no mo either.  LOL


----------



## auparavant (Jan 1, 2013)

firecracker said:


> .  As for the twins no comment, don't like them no mo either.  LOL




And this has been my understated point.  We can't, as believers, attempt to go by feel and personal dislike while pointing to others as bad witnesses to Christ without providing specific proof.  erplexed  It's got to be more than an "I just don't like you."  Neither can it be a "she didn't dot her 'i's' like I do so she's not authentic."    But that sentiment is rampant in the CF, unfortunately.  Be specific with the proofs or else it comes off as personal dislike.  There are plenty of people I personally dislike for some reason or other but I would not dare accuse them of being less of a christian than "myself." 

This actually turns a lot of people off of christianity and they regularly tell me of such.  It's not that they will have to make a change in their beliefs and behavior, it's just that this type of self-righteousness witnessed in this whole thread leaves many without boundaries.  They are not sure where they will stand with those who consider themselves holier.  Those are left out of the in-crowd.  One the one hand, they hear that, to become a christian, one must confess belief and adherence to Christ - that works do not earn them heaven.  Then they hear the complete opposite with nitpicking about little things (not big blaring abominations admonished in the scriptures) that someone else misinterprets as anti-Christ...against a fellow believer in the L-rd.  It's confusion for them...so they run rather than make that decision.  Sometimes, a person who is transparent enough to say that they are imperfect is a better witness to the truth than someone who judges a fellow believer over something that is not obviously against Christ.  It would be nice if tv land could witness Mary Mary doing something particularly christian , but then again, as a few stated, some people do not wish to be filmed in private prayer.  As for their demeanor....Peter didn't leave behind his burly ruggedness either.  It was a process.  Planks and splinters.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 1, 2013)

dicapr said:


> I still think that it is silly for us to try to judge Christianity on what we see on a non-scripted tv show.  If someone was following me around this year many would conclude that I had lost my relationship with the Lord.  Yes it has been rocky, but I have been in my closet praying and working things out with my Lord.  I guess that is why the judgement in this thread is hard for me.  Christians are so quick to gravitate to those who dress up and play act what we believe Chrisitianity is.  But the truth is that no one know the heart but God.  Just because someone puts on a good show doesn't confirm their relationship with Christ.  Also, someone who is struggling publicly may be working things out behind closed doors.



Personally, I don't have a problem with either of their shows. We don't know if their lives have led the production team or executives to Christ. Only God knows those things.

However, the one thing about MaryMary's show that garnered my respect is when on a secular morning show that a Muslim stated that she watched the show and wasn't negatively impacted by their arguing. She stated something that is commonly overlooked: Once people are involved, there will be annoyances, little quarrels and some disruptions.  Her watching of the show may in fact lead her to become a born-again believer. Second, I was impressed that a secular morning show in a major city with a huge audience was playing a game using their skits. Third, MaryMary are gospel singers, so, in their stance is clear as to whose side they are on...

Not everyone will like what everyone does....However, they are appealing to others and it's nice to see God's children on TV without being crazy or weird.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> Third, MaryMary are gospel singers, so, in their stance is clear as to whose side they are on
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]




actually anyone can be a Gospel singer, you can't determine what ' side' someone is on by the genre of music that they choose to sing, you don't have to be a Christian to be a Gospel singer, it's a business for some artists...


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 2, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> actually anyone can be a Gospel singer, you can't determine what ' side' someone is on by the genre of music that they choose to sing, you don't have to be a Christian to be a Gospel singer, it's a business for some artists...



Yes, that is true. I have read in a published book by an evangelist about people in the gospel music industry that have double lives.  Other gospel singers have hinted at this.  *However, there is good and bad in every single field.*  But, in a general sense, MaryMary have made their stance very clear beyond just being Gospel singers--they have addressed certain Christian values such as not having sex before marriage even if you are engaged.  Erica and Tina have fought on the show about participating in activities that may violate Biblical guidelines...Some of their concerns are not the concerns of people who are unsaved or unethical Christians...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 2, 2013)

The god of Mary Mary is not Jesus Christ. Their god is money.


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 2, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> The god of Mary Mary is not Jesus Christ. Their god is money.



They profess God on the show and in their music. Have you ever purchased their albums or watched the entire season of their show?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> They profess God on the show and in their music. Have you ever purchased their albums or watched the entire season of their show?



Hi . I have purchased albums (or downloaded them) in the past. I watched almost the entire season of the show but eventually stopped. I've also seen multiple interviews by them regarding how they listen to secular music and some of the artist are "tight" and I know they went to a Beyonce concert. I don't feel like what I say is unfair judgement at all.

 Titus 1:16 KJV
They profess that they know God; but in works they deny him , being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.

Anyhow, this is just one of those topics people are going to differ on but I have judged the matter based on their behavior in multiple interviews. Their music is not "Gospel" according to the Bible. Its another kind of gospel. It does not lift up the God of the Bible. I see my views seem extreme to some. I'm ok with that though.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Jan 2, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> The god of Mary Mary is not Jesus Christ. Their god is money.



This is a dangerous statement to make IMO This is part of the reason I don't spend time in this part of the forum more often. It just leads to frustration. We have no idea about who these women are in real life, what "reality" was cut from the show or anything. But they are being judged in here like they produced sextapes or something  The nitpicky judgement always upsets me because I think it turns folks off (me included). As Christians, I think it is natural to think or say someone's life isn't representing Christ like we think they ought to, but to say statements like "the God of Mary Mary is not Jesus Christ" is outside of our ability. Shouldn't we focus our efforts on improving our own walk with Jesus versus judging others relationship with Him?


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 2, 2013)

LilMissSunshine5 said:


> This is a dangerous statement to make IMO This is part of the reason I don't spend time in this part of the forum more often. It just leads to frustration. We have no idea about who these women are in real life, what "reality" was cut from the show or anything. But they are being judged in here like they produced sextapes or something  The nitpicky judgement always upsets me because I think it turns folks off (me included). As Christians, I think it is natural to think or say someone's life isn't representing Christ like we think they ought to, but to say statements like "the God of Mary Mary is not Jesus Christ" is outside of our ability. Shouldn't we focus our efforts on improving our own walk with Jesus versus judging others relationship with Him?


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 2, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Hi . I have purchased albums (or downloaded them) in the past. I watched almost the entire season of the show but eventually stopped. I've also seen multiple interviews by them regarding how they listen to secular music and some of the artist are "tight" and I know they went to a Beyonce concert. I don't feel like what I say is unfair judgement at all.
> 
> Titus 1:16 KJV
> They profess that they know God; but in works they deny him , being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.
> ...


 
If you are saying that you saw interviews, what interviews did you see that made you draw this conclusion? Please provide the link...It is impossible to respond to something with a specific reference.  Also, they don't have a reprobate mind because you won't be concerned with morality..


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> If you are saying that you saw interviews, what interviews did you see that made you draw this conclusion? Please provide the link...It is impossible to respond to something with a specific reference.  Also, they don't have a reprobate mind because you won't be concerned with morality..



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wINyjMs_sw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I'll just leave this thread alone at this point. But this interview should give pause to any true CHRISTIAN when we compare their responses to what Word says. It saddens me how loosely we throw around "Christian" because I take it very serious. Some of these people are following another christ, not the Christ of the Bible. The fact that they have done "gospel" songs with secular artist who promote sin and wordliness is one issue but Kanye West who blasphemes Jesus in many songs appeared in their God in me video. How can you love God and not hate what he hates? How can you rub elbows with a man who blasphemes the name of the God you're supposed to be singing about. The devil is out to blur the lines between the holy and the profane and I'm against it. If they claim to be Christians we have the right to call them out on their behavior. Disagree? Well Paul did it all he time and so did Jesus Christ.

 Psalm 97:10a KJV
Ye that love the Lord , hate evil.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## auparavant (Jan 2, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Hi . I have purchased albums (or downloaded them) in the past. I watched almost the entire season of the show but eventually stopped. I've also seen multiple interviews by them regarding how they listen to secular music and some of the artist are "tight" and I know they went to a Beyonce concert. I don't feel like what I say is unfair judgement at all.
> 
> Titus 1:16 KJV
> They profess that they know God; but in works they deny him , being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.
> ...




@MrsHaseeb

Don't fire and leave right away...
Well, it's not the extreme general view toward Christ, it's the judgmental one against other believers.  Are you saying that anybody who listens to secular music, drinks wine or strong drink, smokes cigarettes, dances other than praise and worship or ballet  and doesn't allow themselves to be filmed in public displays of prayer is a non-christian?  I gotta think about this for a sec...  If all are called to Christ, then how is a gospel singer any different?  He/she shouldn't have any secular points to their life?  Do people work secular jobs?  If one doesn't display christian art, bibles etc. like those of another family, are they any less christian?   Where are the limits?  My question is heavy on the smoking, dancing, secular music..oh, and secular entertainment in general.  What if the secular music you listen to isn't Kanye West?  Classical ok?  Jazz?  Where to draw the line?  This is an important christian conversation so please don't take my posts to be an attack against you.  There are charges made and we need to get to the bottom of the opinion scale here.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 2, 2013)

auparavant said:


> @MrsHaseeb
> 
> Don't fire and leave right away...
> Well, it's not the extreme general view toward Christ, it's the judgmental one against other believers.  Are you saying that anybody who listens to secular music, drinks wine or strong drink, smokes cigarettes, dances other than praise and worship or ballet  and doesn't allow themselves to be filmed in public displays of prayer is a non-christian?  I gotta think about this for a sec...  If all are called to Christ, then how is a gospel singer any different?  He/she shouldn't have any secular points to their life?  Do people work secular jobs?  If one doesn't display christian art, bibles etc. like those of another family, are they any less christian?   Where are the limits?  My question is heavy on the smoking, dancing, secular music..oh, and secular entertainment in general.



If you're asking if I'm saying that a person who smokes, drinks and listens to secular music and is perfectly fine continuing like that isn't a Christian then thats exactly what I'm saying! When I first came back to God I listened to secular music and even deceived myself that it was ok because it was "good" music and love songs. But the Holy Ghost began to work and sanctify me. Now I see the gravity of trying to serve God and the world. It can't be done. Jesus Christ didn't die for a Christian to be in bondage to a cigarette or to alcohol. Please don't attempt to back me into a corner and make agree with what God is against because it will not happen. All are not called to Christ. Yes God will have all men to be saved and come into the knowledge of the truth but it doesn't mean we can serve God and not change. We are called to holiness and righteousness. When you can find in the Bible where God is ok with such foolishness we can talk. Until then, I don't want to hear anyone's "opinion". As far as jobs, there were many people who worked because we have to work and the Bible has examples of this (Jacob worked for Laban, Daniel worked in Babylon) We are to be in the world, not of the world. This means that no Christian should be trying live like he world lives. When are the excuses going to stop??? This baffles me.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Nice Lady (Jan 2, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wINyjMs_sw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I'll just leave this thread alone at this point. But this interview should give pause to any true CHRISTIAN when we compare their responses to what Word says. It saddens me how loosely we throw around "Christian" because I take it very serious. Some of these people are following another christ, not the Christ of the Bible. The fact that they have done "gospel" songs with secular artist who promote sin and wordliness is one issue but Kanye West who blasphemes Jesus in many songs appeared in their God in me video. How can you love God and not hate what he hates? How can you rub elbows with a man who blasphemes the name of the God you're supposed to be singing about. The devil is out to blur the lines between the holy and the profane and I'm against it. If they claim to be Christians we have the right to call them out on their behavior. Disagree? Well Paul did it all he time and so did Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...



I consider this MaryMary postings between you and me as *"game over."* Here's why:



You never provided an interview. A clip of someone offering a critique is not an interview.
Anyone could take one line of what someone said: (1) twist their words; (2) mislead others; and (3) take it out of context. This apparently is the case in this scenario.
Their music, show & interviews posted on the internet are consistent with their desire to help inspire other Christians. They aren't trying to be everybody else. It is fine if you don't like them. It won't stop their shine.
Their music is listened to by nonChristians too which is an avenue for them to get saved. I know someone that gave their life to Christ about two years later that regularly played their music in her car. There is not one way to reach nonChristians. So, kudos to them.. 

This commentary is off-based from their verbalized mission over and over again.
When we speak against prospering or are secretly coveting what others has, it prevents us from experiencing a prosperous life. They are blessed and display the markings of the blessing operating in their life as they expressed how they even made it. 



IT'S YOUR RIGHT TO NOT LIKE THEM. I DO. I RESPECTFULLY DISAGREE. NO FURTHER DEBATE.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 2, 2013)

Gain is not godliness. Prosperity does not make anyone right with God. Satan has the power to give riches. "Shining" is an idea that has the pride of life behind it. When we fight the Word of God to defend anyone then the person/people we're defending is our God. That said, I'm done here as well.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## aribell (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree with many of the things auparavant has stated.  I don't think the discussion has much at all to do with sin or righteousness, as we are all aware of what is and is not sin.  I haven't seen anyone suggest anything like, "Yeah, go ahead and have male dancers at your bachelorette party--that doesn't compromise your faith at all!"  We aren't in disagreement about such things.

What I see, though, is a tendency to define righteousness according to the level one has achieved--without extending the same grace one received before reaching that level of maturity/understanding.  This is essentially self-righteousness.  If you think about it, anyone who has achieved a greater level of understanding/holiness could evaluate others all day long, and conclude "Not good enough!" even though they themselves were once less mature than they are today.  I was really struck once by something that Heather Lindsey shared about her past--how she was seeking the Lord and going to church and reading Scripture...and sleeping with her boyfriends at the same time.  But as she continued to seek Him and grow, those sinful behaviors fell out of her life.  Any Christian could have looked at her at the time and been like, "She's a tare among the wheat, her faith is not genuine."  But clearly the Lord was taking her to a higher plane.

You never know, next year, Tamera could withdraw from the show because she feels convicted that it doesn't represent God clearly enough.  Tia could rededicate her life to Christ like the prodigal.  Mary Mary could be convicted that they have not been faithful to the Gospel message in their music.  My point is that if you have been in process, everyone else has been as well.  And only the Lord can say what that process is going to look like and how long it is going to take.  It would take real _spiritual discernment_--and I mean prophecy, word of knowledge, etc. to know whether or not someone's heart was reprobate.

That doesn't mean whatever they do is OK, or even that people need to watch their shows.  But recognizing sin for what it is, and trying to determine what the Lord is or is not doing in someone's heart are two different things.


----------



## auparavant (Jan 2, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> If you're asking if I'm saying that a person who smokes, drinks and listens to secular music and is perfectly fine continuing like that isn't a Christian then thats exactly what I'm saying! When I first came back to God I listened to secular music and even deceived myself that it was ok because it was "good" music and love songs. But the Holy Ghost began to work and sanctify me. Now I see the gravity of trying to serve God and the world. It can't be done. Jesus Christ didn't die for a Christian to be in bondage to a cigarette or to alcohol. *Please don't attempt to back me into a corner and make agree with what God is against because it will not happen.* _All are not called to Christ._ Yes God will have all men to be saved and come into the knowledge of the truth but it doesn't mean we can serve God and not change. We are called to holiness and righteousness. When you can find in the Bible where God is ok with such foolishness we can talk. Until then, I don't want to hear anyone's "opinion". As far as jobs, there were many people who worked because we have to work and the Bible has examples of this (Jacob worked for Laban, Daniel worked in Babylon) We are to be in the world, not of the world. This means that no Christian should be trying live like he world lives. When are the excuses going to stop??? This baffles me.
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



I thought and prayed over this and although my response was not mean, it didn't take you into account.  I apologize - not for my christian walk not mirroring yours, but I choose to understand your point of view.  For you, it is sin to eat meat offered up to idols.  For another, there is only One L-rd and they are not bothered by the source of it.  If one goes against one's conscience, then it is sinful.  Some people are rather secular but that doesn't mean they have no conscience and no love of G-d.  I filter what I will listen to    Kanye West is definitely not idolized.


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Jan 4, 2013)

firecracker said:


> They are trying to get that secular paper and audience at all cost.  They are from the hood   that I know very well so I'm not shocked at their behavior or candor but being on a reality show put them on display so its very disappointing to many.   Heck you can't tell if "Go Get Yo Blessing" is Gospel or R & B song.  They just keep pushing the envelope on their songs and message.  Its kinda heartbreaking................  As for the twins no comment, don't like them no mo either.  LOL


I was shocked when the twins did the movie about being witches, I remember thinking "I thought they were Christians" after that, I stopped following them. Somewhere along the way, it appears as though they compromised their belief in Jesus Christ for the love of fame and money. I pray that they repent and align themselves with God's Word once again.

In addition, Revelations 3:14-16 states:
And unto the angel of the church of the Laodiceans write; These things saith the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of the creation of God; I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth. (Revelation 3:14-16 KJV)


----------



## CaliRocks (Jan 11, 2013)

TracyNicole said:


> I haven't seen the Mary Mary show but I do watch the twins. Funny but I had no idea thy were so open about their Christianity in the past. I also remember Tamera talking about not living with Adam before marriage.
> To be honest I watch their show because it's one of the only reality shows I've come across where I see black women being portrayed in a positive light. They may not go on and on about their love I Christ on the show but I believe actions speaks louder than words and I definitely approve. I enjoy being able to watch two women who are married and taking care if their families, enjoy exploring healthy eating, workout and spend time with their families. I love the lack I cursing, the lack of scandalous clothing and the general lack of revolting behavior. I love that they volunteer and do other charitable works on the show.



I agree 2000% they are just so awesome and positive. And I like Mary Mary's show however this last show turned me off a little bit because of their attitudes, how they treat each other and how they seem to be fame hungry. I understand the grind but it seems to be a bit too much. That is definitely even implying that they are not Christians because we all have our issues.


----------



## PBE718 (Jan 11, 2013)

I really like the show.  Their songs are a blessing, especially for younger Christians.  I'm loving their song "Go Get It."  It reminds me that I am blessed and I need to get up off my complacent chair and run and get my blessing.  With that said, I obviously appreciate Mary Mary and their style of music.  Their ability to relate to the younger generation and the average person is awesome.  It invites non-Christians or Christians with a weaker faith in.  Not many gospel artists can do that.  

In regards to the show, I was a bit surprised at how it wasn't too much different from a regular reality show.  There is still drama but I appreciated it because it showed they are human.  I don't understand why anyone would think the show would be preachy.  They mention their faith here and there but it's really a given that they believe in Christ.  The show is about their everyday lives and what they go through.  Just because they're not preaching to folks every two seconds doesn't mean Jesus is not walking with them.  They draw people to God with their music.  Understand that they are regular ladies with a talent.  They want to sing and they chose to sing about God.  That is the end.  They did not choose preaching as a career.  They chose to sing.  And I think they are fulfilling their calling by reaching their target audience.


----------



## CaliRocks (Jan 11, 2013)

PBE718 said:


> I really like the show.  Their songs are a blessing, especially for younger Christians.  I'm loving their song "Go Get It."  It reminds me that I am blessed and I need to get up off my complacent chair and run and get my blessing.  With that said, I obviously appreciate Mary Mary and their style of music.  Their ability to relate to the younger generation and the average person is awesome.  It invites non-Christians or Christians with a weaker faith in.  Not many gospel artists can do that.
> 
> In regards to the show, I was a bit surprised at how it wasn't too much different from a regular reality show.  There is still drama but I appreciated it because it showed they are human.  I don't understand why anyone would think the show would be preachy.  They mention their faith here and there but it's really a given that they believe in Christ.  The show is about their everyday lives and what they go through.  Just because they're not preaching to folks every two seconds doesn't mean Jesus is not walking with them.  They draw people to God with their music.  Understand that they are regular ladies with a talent.  They want to sing and they chose to sing about God.  That is the end.  They did not choose preaching as a career.  They chose to sing.  And I think they are fulfilling their calling by reaching their target audience.



Great response!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2013)

CaliRocks said:


> I agree 2000% they are just so awesome and positive. And I like Mary Mary's show however this last show turned me off a little bit because of their attitudes, how they treat each other and how they seem to be fame hungry. I understand the grind but it seems to be a bit too much. That is definitely even implying that they are not Christians because we all have our issues.



My response isn't personally directed towards you...    I just have a question, was the episode with the male stripper acceptaable? 

Indeed _'we'_ all have_ 'our'_ issues, but how far do_ 'we'  _allow them to override _our_ witness for Jesus?    

When do _'we'_ stop making excuses for behaviour whiich needs to be checked?   When do_ 'we' _halt the 'issues' and move/walk/turn away from them.   In Christ, _we _are 'overcomers' of '_our'_ issues, the 'issues' do not overcome those in Christ Jesus.   

These 'issues' have overstayed their welcome in the Body of Christ.  Mary Mary have been 'saved' long enough to know and to do better.   God said that He would not 'contend' with 'us' forever.   Sooner or later the foolishness has to stop and folks with unchecked 'issues' need to 'check them' before they check out of this earth realm.  

Mary Mary is without excuse.  They are misleading and teaching others the opposite of scripture.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2013)

GodivaChocolate said:


> I was shocked when the twins did the movie about being witches, I remember thinking "I thought they were Christians" after that, I stopped following them. Somewhere along the way, it appears as though they compromised their belief in Jesus Christ for the love of fame and money. I pray that they repent and align themselves with God's Word once again.
> 
> In addition, Revelations 3:14-16 states:
> And unto the angel of the church of the Laodiceans write; These things saith the Amen, the faithful and true witness, the beginning of the creation of God; I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot. So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth. (Revelation 3:14-16 KJV)



I remember that movie 'Twitches' (meaning twin witches).  They made a sequel to that Disney movie as well.     

What isn't being realized is that the devil has used them to mislead other Christian 'little girls' and tweens and teens' and sadly adults, to accept witchcraft as harmless and innocent.      There is absolutely no such thing as a 'good' witch; there is absolutely no innocense to it.   

I can't help but wonder how many children who were influenced by those movies because they were the 'leaders' in those movies; a seed was planted into their minds that witchcraft is acceptable.  

Thank you GodivaChocolate for your post which is uplifting.   We either stand firmly upon God's priniciples or fall into the sand, for surely this world is in a spiritual Tsunami...  a torrent of accepting deception.    There are no excuses for this nonsense.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 12, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I remember that movie 'Twitches' (meaning twin witches).  They made a sequel to that Disney movie as well.
> 
> What isn't being realized is that the devil has used them to mislead other Christian 'little girls' and tweens and teens' and sadly adults, to accept witchcraft as harmless and innocent.      *There is absolutely no such thing as a 'good' witch; there is absolutely no innocense to it.
> *
> ...



So true! The same goes for the foolishness of Harry Potter, Twilight, and that old show called Sabrina the teenage Witch. These are all ways that the devil has lulled people into thinking that witchcraft and the occult are okay. None of it is harmless. Tia and Tamera knew better. I suppose getting another acting gig outweighed the Truth for them. 

As far as Mary Mary is concerned, the interview that MrsHaseeb posted above is revealing. It's very sad that they don't choose to see the problem with the secular artists they work with.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 12, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> So true! The same goes for the foolishness of Harry Potter, Twilight, and that old show called Sabrina the teenage Witch.
> 
> *These are all ways that the devil has lulled people into thinking that witchcraft and the occult are okay. None of it is harmless. Tia and Tamera knew better. *
> 
> ...



Ohhhh, I forgot about that show, 'Sabrina'.  Thanks Blackpearl1993

Another show is "Charmed", the sisters who were witches.   All of these are of the occult. 

There's something that I cannot get out of my mind.   In Laela's thread about the nature of the rattlesnake, these words keep resonating in my spirit, it's what the snake said when he bit the little girl who dropped her guard and trusted him...

_"You knew what I was when you picked me up"...._

As Christians we cannot afford to drop our guard.   We cannot push aside what we know is wrong and make excuses for it.    What we see in the media are Christians living as the world and 'we' have Christians making excuses for them.  

Is it any wonder why a sister's husband is looking at porn, going to strip clubs and drinking and balling with the guys in the club?   He's being fed that he doesn't have to change; that he can still live as the world and confess Jesus Christ, yet he is not living for him.

Is it any wonder we have teens rebelling against their parents?  They are being fed that they can live as non Christian teens, dress immoderately, give up the goods and not make any effort to live as Jesus calls us to live.

Those piercing words... _"You knew what I was when you picked me up"... _

We know that Mary Mary and the others are wrong; we know it the very minute we 'turn them on the tv stations', the minute we hear them speak.  They are used by the world, the enemy to mislead others not to change from the world and it's ways.   

Even more piercing, Mary Mary and the Mowry's knew that the producers would not be placing them in a show that honoured God or proclaimed Christianity, that would not speak of Jesus Christ as the light of the world.  These are shows that promote their 'everyday' lives.   If they are Christians, where is God mentioned and exhalted?    

They knew who these producers were and what they were about when they accepted the contracts for these shows.   A show without the Name of Jesus being honoured.  

If it were my show, the world would see Jesus as the highlight of my everyday life.  That's not being preachy or forceful.   Simply put, it's a life of living with God.  In Him we live and breathe and have our being.  From the abundance of who and what's in our heart, we speak.   That's how a Christian family lives and we have no shame.  

I'd so rather hear Jesus say, _"You knew what I was when you picked me up"...  _

We know what these shows are about when we 'pick them up'.  Right or wrong, we have to call them for what they are and not make up excuses for them.    Excuses block the power of prayer.


----------



## CaliRocks (Jan 13, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> My response isn't personally directed towards you...    I just have a question, was the episode with the male stripper acceptaable?
> 
> Indeed 'we' all have 'our' issues, but how far do 'we'  allow them to override our witness for Jesus?
> 
> ...



I didn't take it that way at all and please know that what I'm about to say (or type) isn't personally directed at you either 

The stripper thing is not my thing, however I don't have a problem with it because it was all in fun for them.  And there are some things that make me side eye however, everybody has different ways of viewing things. Which is why there are millions of denominations within Christianity. 

While we are to judge people's fruit, there is a fine line with judging fruit and judging people for not being where we think they should be and honestly all this talk sounds like the latter. Keeping records of "wrongdoings" and judging them for every little thing wrong and legalistic to me. I saw Hocus Pocus, Aladdin and other withy/ genie stuff as a kid and it never made me question Christianity! My mom told me that its not real, it's just a movie.  I don't really remember Twitches but its not vulgar, they're not chanting Satanic chants or anything so what's the big deal? 

Considering the fact that even our best efforts are like filthy rags compared to the righteousness and holiness of God, that alone tells me that I don't have any time to worry about the way others are going about their lives. Pray for them and move on. And definitely don't watch if you don't agree, this is not a plea to watch it! 

Lastly, I have lurked in this forum several times, and I am confused by what I see. Not to imply that  there isn't positive things going on, but Much like people's opinions of Christians, there's a lot of judging going on in here. And that is also not a good witness either. None of us is so high and mighty that we can look down on others for any reason. NONE of us. We all have a dark side and issues within ourselves that God needs to deal with. Some are just more on display than others. We need to focus on showing the world the Love that Christ showed us. That is the best witness we can have. Not by saying you need to do this, you can't do this, and need to follow these rituals. 

Sorry for essay but I had to get that out... I realize that none of you will probably agree but that's OK


----------



## R4L (Jan 13, 2013)

what's wrong with strippers.?


----------



## auparavant (Jan 13, 2013)

Doesn't it fall under blatant impurity?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 13, 2013)

CaliRocks said:


> I didn't take it that way at all and please know that what I'm about to say (or type) isn't personally directed at you either
> 
> *The stripper *thing is not my thing, however *I don't have a problem with it because it was all in fun for them*.  And there are some things that make me side eye however, everybody has different ways of viewing things. Which is why there are millions of denominations within Christianity.
> 
> ...



I see you've made your 'judgements' as well.    

So are you saying that 'you' are the more Godly one?   Please share in detail what you feel is more Godly.   

It seems that unless 'we' agree with the world, we're not a good witness.    

You can't play both sides of the fence, and to call those who stand firm for Biblical principles 'unloving', is admission that one is fearful of taking a stand, as they are fearful of the backlash.


----------



## CaliRocks (Jan 14, 2013)

Sadly, I was totally judgemental. Which proves my point that i have my own issues and I can totally admit that. I still don't agree with the judgements made, but that doesn't give me rights to criticize you for your thoughts.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 14, 2013)

as far as the 'dark side' goes, hopefully no chrisitian in the CF or anywhere else has a 'darkside' at least not according to 1 John and we are still dealing with darkness we need to check ourselves and get delivered from that...

1 John 1

  5 This is the message we have heard from him and declare to you: God is light; *in him there is no darkness at all*. 6 If we claim to have fellowship with him and yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not live out the truth. 7 But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus, his Son, purifies us from all* sin.*


----------



## auparavant (Jan 14, 2013)

I had an excellent response...and lost it...  To recap, cuz I'm rushing...

Society has normalized stripping...but it's basically impurity because of the emphasis it places on the sexualization and objectification of the human body and it's genitalia.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

auparavant said:


> I had an excellent response...and lost it...  To recap, cuz I'm rushing...
> 
> Society has normalized stripping...but it's basically impurity because of the emphasis it places on the sexualization and objectification of the human body and it's genitalia.



Thank you for sharing the truth about stripping; the spirit behind it is indeed impure.   

Personally, I have a problem with someone who doesn't see it as a problem for it is also a classless behaviour which should never be entertained by anyone, Christian or non Christian.    It's demeaning to women and it devalues who they are as a human being.   Men who strip have no sense of responsibility and are indeed disrespecting the women (and men) they perform in front of.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

CaliRocks said:


> Sadly, I was totally judgemental. Which proves my point that i have my own issues and I can totally admit that. I still don't agree with the judgements made, but that doesn't give me rights to criticize you for your thoughts.



I'm apologizing for my 'tone' which sounds 'harsh' yet if we were speaking in person, you would be able to see that it's not.   

In all honesty, I'm just disappointed with the world and it's craziness and it concerns me when I see the behaviour of the world in the behaviour of Christians.   

You know what CaliRocks?  There's just too much backsliding and fence sitting when it doesn't have to be.  

Anyway, we can pray for each other.  My prayer is for peace and understanding, no more stones, just peace.


----------



## auparavant (Jan 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you for sharing the truth about stripping; the spirit behind it is indeed impure.
> 
> Personally, I have a problem with someone who doesn't see it as a problem for it is also a classless behaviour which should never be entertained by anyone, Christian or non Christian.    *It's demeaning to women and it devalues who they are as a human being. *  Men who strip have no sense of responsibility and are indeed disrespecting the women (and men) they perform in front of.




It's the fault of society that has so accepted it as normal, people are desensitized to it.  To the bolded, that's always been a human problem, but it's certainly XTRA horrible these days.    Most notable...marriages, dating, just general male attitude towards women.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

auparavant said:


> It's the fault of society that has so accepted it as normal, people are desensitized to it.  To the bolded, that's always been a human problem, but it's certainly XTRA horrible these days.    Most notable...marriages, dating, just general male attitude towards women.



The fierceness (sp?) of competition in this arena has gone bananas.  There was a time when the strippers remained on stage... and the only thing they removed was a pair of long cocktail gloves.  No Contact was allowed from the audience.   Now it all up in the face, no shame or modesty.  The male stripper at Tamera's bachlorette party was in the face.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 14, 2013)

Also, since Mary Mary are older than their baby sister and since they are both married women who claim to love the Lord, they really should have been following the mandate in Titus and teaching baby sis that ogling and fondling strippers is inappropriate and disrespectful to her future husband.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Also, since Mary Mary are older than their baby sister and since they are both married women who claim to love the Lord, they really should have been following the mandate in Titus and teaching baby sis that ogling and fondling strippers is inappropriate and disrespectful to her future husband.



... by this being 'their' show, they had the authority to not allow this to even be a part of the taping as it's not their little sister's show.      I say this because even *if *their little sister is a 'hard head' and does what she wants to do 'anyway' cause she grown'  , this did not have to take place, period.  

I hope her 'hubby' wasn't partying with a 'scripper' as well.   I hope not.  This is not clean; to come into a marriage with that spirit of lust lingering upon them.  Stripppers are around other spirits with their spirit and these spirits get passed on to everyone they encounter.    It's not the way to start a marriage.   They've been sexually stimulated by someone outside of their marriage.  So not good, and so not of God.

This is not what Christians do... We don't do scrippers.   

My babies been saved a 'minute' and even they know not to take off their clothes in front of strangers.   Even the world knows that strippers are taboo, even with them. 

Lawd, my pearls have been clutched to dust...       I'm fainting like Scarlet O'Hara (Gone with the Wind)...    

Fiddlely Dee.... I need my coffee


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> .
> 
> I need to start my own reality series... there'll be no guessing who my God is.



Shimmie,
If you make a reality show, I'd watch it!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 14, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Hi . I have purchased albums (or downloaded them) in the past. I watched almost the entire season of the show but eventually stopped. *I've also seen multiple interviews by them regarding how they listen to secular music and some of the artist are "tight" and I know they went to a Beyonce concert*. I don't feel like what I say is unfair judgement at all.
> 
> Titus 1:16 KJV
> They profess that they know God; but in works they deny him , being abominable, and disobedient, and unto every good work reprobate.
> ...



Wow @ the bolded  so all saved people should only surround themselves with other saved people? If that is true then how do they go out to save loss souls if they never put themselves in a position to be around loss souls?


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 14, 2013)

PBE718 said:


> I really like the show.  Their songs are a blessing, especially for younger Christians.  I'm loving their song "Go Get It."  It reminds me that I am blessed and I need to get up off my complacent chair and run and get my blessing.  With that said, I obviously appreciate Mary Mary and their style of music.  Their ability to relate to the younger generation and the average person is awesome.  It invites non-Christians or Christians with a weaker faith in.  Not many gospel artists can do that.
> 
> In regards to the show, I was a bit surprised at how it wasn't too much different from a regular reality show.  There is still drama but I appreciated it because it showed they are human.  I don't understand why anyone would think the show would be preachy.  They mention their faith here and there but it's really a given that they believe in Christ.  The show is about their everyday lives and what they go through.  Just because they're not preaching to folks every two seconds doesn't mean Jesus is not walking with them.  They draw people to God with their music.  *Understand that they are regular ladies with a talent.  They want to sing and they chose to sing about God.  That is the end.  They did not choose preaching as a career.  They chose to sing.  And I think they are fulfilling their calling by reaching their target audience*.



Agreed...their God given talent is singing and they are using that talent to minister through song.

Let's not get it twisted and pretend that the lives of christians are drama free and that the lives of christian siblings are drama free and kum ba ya. erplexed


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 14, 2013)

auparavant said:


> I had an excellent response...and lost it...  To recap, cuz I'm rushing...
> 
> Society has normalized *stripping*...but it's basically impurity because of the emphasis it places on the sexualization and objectification of the human body and it's genitalia.





Shimmie said:


> Thank you for sharing the truth about stripping; the spirit behind it is indeed impure.
> 
> Personally, I have a problem with someone who doesn't see it as a problem for it is also a classless behaviour which should never be entertained by anyone, Christian or non Christian.    It's demeaning to women and it devalues who they are as a human being.   Men who strip have no sense of responsibility and are indeed disrespecting the women (and men) they perform in front of.



As far as the stripper episode.....I did not see that one but I did see the episode where Mary Mary (Tina and Erica) battled about having them there and attending....I believe Tina was really against it and expressed why.

Now it was their sister's bridal shower or whatever and we do not know her relationship with God so who are we to tell her what SHE should be doing. kwim?


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 14, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> Wow @ the bolded  so all saved people should only surround themselves with other saved people? If that is true then how do they go out to save loss souls if they never put themselves in a position to be around loss souls?



Hi  Now while I promised to remove myself entirely from this thread I will respond to those who ask me things. 

Two cannot walk together except they be agreed (Amos 3:3). Light has no fellowship with darkness (2 Cor 6:14). God divided the light from the darkness (Genesis 1:4). Now that the Biblical basis has been established I'll answer the question. Lost souls are not saved by you rubbing elbows and getting cozy with them when they don't want to change. That discredits the message of the Gospel. Lost souls are saved by seeing a truly holy life being led. Name one place in the Bible where souls were saved that way... Its not in there. But I'll tell you what is: sinners sought out Jesus Christ when they wanted to change and those who didn't left him, just like the rich young ruler walked away because he didn't want to change. In the books of Acts, the church grew because the Word was powerful and it delivered them from the power of darkness and it grew even more in severe persecution when they saw the faith of the Christians. You can't evangelize doing what the world is doing. God calls for separation between the holy and the profane. How does a professed Christian rub elbows and fellowship with a man who blasphemed the name of Jesus??? If you let your light shine those who want to change will seek you out. If the world loves a "Christian" its because they are a hypocrite. So if you're a real Christian, sinners who don't want to change will avoid you...

 John 1:5 KJV
And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.

 James 4:4 KJV
Ye adulterers and adulteresses, know ye not that the friendship of the world is enmity with God? whosoever therefore will be a friend of the world is the enemy of God.

 1 John 4:5-6 KJV
They are of the world: therefore speak they of the world, and the world heareth them. [6] We are of God: he that knoweth God heareth us; he that is not of God heareth not us. Hereby know we the spirit of truth, and the spirit of error.


I know I seem self righteous, judgmental, and mean to some.  But I am that way because I look around and see the devil tearing people apart limb from limb spiritually and causing all sorts of chaos and the "church" still thinks you have to be in the world to win the world. When are we gonna see that it hasn't worked? All its done was make the church start to look like the world and thats dangerous. Bible prophecy is being fulfilled left and right and the church is sitting around lukewarm as ever. We need to wake up people of God...

P.S. "You" is being used in a general sense. It wasn't to attack you. 

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## auparavant (Jan 14, 2013)

MzRhonda said:


> As far as the stripper episode.....I did not see that one but I did see the episode where Mary Mary (Tina and Erica) battled about having them there and attending....I believe Tina was really against it and expressed why.
> 
> Now it was their sister's bridal shower or whatever and we do not know her relationship with God so who are we to tell her what SHE should be doing. kwim?




You might want to read from the beginning of thread to get the full gist of my opinion on this.   You might be surprised.  I am the last person here who has any desire to judge the relationship between G-d and man of any individual and have expressed it various times.  In fact, I think it's a dangerous thing to question someone else's love of G-d.  Rather, there are things done that are off-color and are questionable as to their prohibition in scripture...but those are things which are most likely up-front and explicitly implied/prohibited.  I do think that stripping falls under impurity for the previous reasons stated but I'm not ever going to say these ladies don't love G-d simply because they listen to secular music.  I don't prefer them to have strippers but the rest in this thread is beyond me.  I don't comprehend the hoopla and believe it falls under training and/or personal opinion...not biblical mandate.  I drink, listen to secular music, dance (don't smoke) and my faith has also been questioned.    I do know some must have subscribed to my posts on LHCF...I speak my candid mind...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 14, 2013)

As far as the strippers:

 Psalm 119:37 KJV
Turn away mine eyes from beholding vanity; and quicken thou me in thy way.

 Psalm 101:3 KJV
I will set no wicked thing before mine eyes: I hate the work of them that turn aside; it shall not cleave to me.

And let's keep King David in mind. He is the one who wrote the above verses. Looking at a naked woman created a lust in him that effected his family for many generations. A person who likes looking at strippers and anything sexual needs deliverance from lust...

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 14, 2013)

auparavant said:


> You might want to read from the beginning of thread to get the full gist of my opinion on this.   You might be surprised.  I am the last person here who has any desire to judge the relationship between G-d and man of any individual and have expressed it various times.  In fact, I think it's a dangerous thing to question someone else's love of G-d.  Rather, there are things done that are off-color and are questionable as to their prohibition in scripture...but those are things which are most likely up-front and explicitly implied/prohibited.  I do think that stripping falls under impurity for the previous reasons stated but I'm not ever going to say these ladies don't love G-d simply because they listen to secular music.  I don't prefer them to have strippers but the rest in this thread is beyond me.  I don't comprehend the hoopla and believe it falls under training and/or personal opinion...not biblical mandate.  I drink, listen to secular music, dance (don't smoke) and my faith has also been questioned.    I do know some must have subscribed to my posts on LHCF...I speak my candid mind...



Don't worry I know your opinion  ....I was not disagreeing with your or anyone's personal opinion about strippers I was just commenting on the fact that both Mary's had a heated discussion about them being at the event and about the Mary's attending......to give an idea on how their beliefs on certain issues DO enter into the show.


----------



## auparavant (Jan 14, 2013)

I've tried to see afull episode of their show and can't even find any on Bravo or whatever it was...Hulu?  What gives???


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Shimmie,
> If you make a reality show, I'd watch it!





  I won't be 'scripping' 

If anything, the entire show will me online *here at LHCF*....  typing scriptures in CF and praying for the 'loss' in OT   

And most definitely drinking my   or eating a cup of crushed ice.   

Thanks delitefulmane... you're a sweetheart.   Truly you are.  :Rose:


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> ... by this being 'their' show, they had the authority to not allow this to even be a part of the taping as it's not their little sister's show.      I say this because even *if *their little sister is a 'hard head' and does what she wants to do 'anyway' cause she grown'  , this did not have to take place, period.
> 
> I hope her 'hubby' wasn't partying with a 'scripper' as well.   I hope not.  This is not clean; to come into a marriage with that spirit of lust lingering upon them.  Stripppers are around other spirits with their spirit and these spirits get passed on to everyone they encounter.    It's not the way to start a marriage.   They've been sexually stimulated by someone outside of their marriage.  So not good, and so not of God.
> 
> ...



Yes to all of this. Something more wholesome should have been planned to celebrate the joy of an impending marriage. Being carnal with some strippers is such an obvious poor choice. It didn't need to be part of the show and Mary Mary did not have to attend an event like this. 

LOL to the bolded!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

auparavant said:


> You might want to read from the beginning of thread to get the full gist of my opinion on this.   You might be surprised.  I am the last person here who has any desire to judge the relationship between G-d and man of any individual and have expressed it various times.  In fact, I think it's a dangerous thing to question someone else's love of G-d.  Rather, there are things done that are off-color and are questionable as to their prohibition in scripture...but those are things which are most likely up-front and explicitly implied/prohibited.  I do think that stripping falls under impurity for the previous reasons stated but I'm not ever going to say these ladies don't love G-d simply because they listen to secular music.  I don't prefer them to have strippers but the rest in this thread is beyond me.  I don't comprehend the hoopla and believe it falls under training and/or personal opinion...not biblical mandate.  I drink, listen to secular music, dance (don't smoke) and my faith has also been questioned.    I do know some must have subscribed to my posts on LHCF...I speak my candid mind...



Aupar....  

You drink?  O' say it isn't so.  


 

With Pearl Dust a' flying...  Shimmie is Gone with the wind....'fabulous' :reddancer:   I wonder if anyone will 'get' this...


----------



## stephluv (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Aupar....
> 
> You drink? O' say it isn't so.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie- you just had me bust out laughing and i'm at work!!! Twirl!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 15, 2013)

wait, hold on let me catch myself ...



Shimmie said:


> Aupar....
> 
> You drink? O' say it isn't so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 15, 2013)

^^yes, I got it!

She confirmed her age right there (not that anything is wrong with her age) cause I know Porcha dont know what Gone With The Wind is?


----------



## Laela (Jan 15, 2013)

That's an excellent point...   Titus 2 women.




Blackpearl1993 said:


> Also, since Mary Mary are older than their baby sister and since they are both married women who claim to love the Lord, they really should have been following the mandate in *Titus *and teaching baby sis that ogling and fondling strippers is inappropriate and disrespectful to her future husband.


----------



## Laela (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie..you're hilarious! 





Shimmie said:


> Aupar....
> 
> You drink? O' say it isn't so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

Update:  

Okay, I did a search on Comcast and found the Mary Mary episodes.  It's located on the 'On Demand' feature of the Comcast Cable service.  

The station that airs Mary Mary is WE TV and it airs on Thursday nights at 8:00 p.m.  However,  I can't watch it because this is the time that I'm preparing for the Thursday night Prayer Line which begins at 9:00.  

Last night I was able to view the 'stripper' episode.  It's Season 2 / Episode 2.

Okay Here's the rundown:

The family is very busy with their performance schedules and taking care of their families.  That's a given and personally I know how hectic it is for this lifestyle.  I lived it as an unprofessional and it's very taxing on your entire well being.     This is their bread and butter and it is pulling every ounce of energy from them.  

*Pros: * 

  I love the relationship they have with their husbands.  Tina's husband is VERY supportive.  This man blesses me with the care that he gives to Tina and their children and he takes care home while she is away.    

  These women definitely love their children, it's obvious, not a put on.  Tina's daughter is very open with her mother and this is a huge plus.  

  These are Black families with husband and wife together, not apart.  No baby mama / baby daddy drama.   Huge plus.  

  Tina did mention God in a general comment and it wasn't out of context 

*Okay... here are the non-pros. *  (I will not use the word 'cons'  just non-pros). 

The Bachlorette Party is a definite non-pro for Christians.   Period.

In this episode, Tina was opposed to having the event at HER HOUSE, which is a 'pro'.   She did not want men without shirts parading in her backyard in view of her daughter, her neighbors and she did not have her husband's approval of it.   

That's a huge 'pro' for Tina.   She was quite adamant about this.  

Her sister 'Goo-Goo and Joi (family or friend) when to a studio called The Hollywood Men's Club' to 'select' men to attend Alana's bachlorette party.  They went in there 'KNOWING' full well what they were going to 'encounter'. 

Let me interject something.  This alone, all by its self was satan's display of shaming Christians.   This was so not necessary.  

The men came out, one by one, in dance mode, shirtless, some pulling their shirts off in dance mode (dance mode meaning, sensuously walking with shoulder /torso / hip and pelvic rolls), greeting and 'flustering' both Joi and Goo Goo.    And Goo Goo indeed was going 'goo goo' over these men.  

Male strippers are trained for audience appeal to bring a 'squeal' from women.   This never fails when the male stripper moves in dance mode up into the woman's personal space.  There's a pause and the dance mode resumes and like clockwork, there is a guaranteed reaction from the woman.   

The first reaction is the 'squeal' and the nervous laugh or giggle; simultaneously the woman will move back or turn their heads away; raising her hands to cover her face, her eyes or she covers her mouth with her hands, all of which indicates a shocked reaction and she goes into 'protective mode'.  She doesn't want to 'peek' and see 'something' (ie: his private parts).   This is how Joi and Goo Goo reacted.     Yet, they were thrilled and called it 'fun'.  

Of course we have other women who are aggressive and dive right in with the male dancers.  

(and 'No', Shimmie has not been in the presence of a male stripper.  I've never been to a club.  I've just been dancing in the Arts and have been around dancers long enough to know almost all there is out there). 

Goo Goo and Joi had absolutely no business there, neither had they any business arranging for these men to be a part of Alani's pre-wedding celebration.   

Tina told Goo Goo that she had to have the party elsewhere, not at her house, period.   I was 'Team Tina'.    (for a minute). 

At the party Tina had a good ole' time...

The men were there as food servers...totally shirtless.  And here's something interesting, I felt lead to pray for these men.  God loves them and they would be wonderful additions to the Body of Christ, fully clothed and saved...dedicated to Jesus... sans strip clubs.  

At the party, the women were going crazy looking at these men, including Mary Mary.  The men paraded down the semi-spiral staircase with the food trays, and presented the food to each woman, including Mary Mary.  The women were definitely enjoying the attention.   One girl 'touched' one of the men on his arm in a sensuously joking manner.  Not cool.   

What was truly out of order was one of the men served Alani (the sister bride) a chocolate strawberry in a way that only her husband has the right to.  Yes, it was all fun and games, however some games are not appropriate, especially for those who represent the Lord.  

I understand that none of us are perfect; of course we all have flaws.  However, a showcase of this sort, should have never taken place.  

My conclusion:

Mary Mary truly had other options.  Even it they did not have other options,  the bachlorette party did not have to take place as they were also having a Bridal shower which would have been more than sufficient and in order to celebrate their sister's pre-wedding day.   

Whether a person is saved or not, there are still principles that one should adhere to pertaining to marriage and pre-marriage.   No other man should be intimate with another man's wife or wife-to-be.   There is a spirit that is transferred between a man and a woman when an intimate interaction takes place no matter how innocent one claims it to be.   She is promised to someone else and she is to 'keep' herself pure from any other.  Period.  

When a woman prepares for Marriage, it is for one man and one man only.  She 'keeps' herself for him and only him for their wedding night and for the rest of their lives as man and wife.   Alani could have refused to take part in this as well.   It's not about Goo Goo and Joi and 'em'  It's about the Covenant of her Marriage between her husband and God. 

I asked this up thread:  What is her husband to be had a female stripper at his party?  That is NOT okay.   You do not do things like this.   

Again, it does not matter if the people are saved or unsaved, you cannot bring another spirit into your marriage.  This is not a joking matter. 

Mary Mary should not have participated in this event.  They did not have to. And it is not about being there for their sister.   It's about putting God first and others follow the path of Jesus.  

Is Shimmie too rough.   Yes, I am and believe me, I'm fully aware of it and make no apologies for it.  We need to take our lives as Christians seriously.  This life is not a game.   There's too much looseness going on and then we wonder why the world is so messed up.  We do not have to add ourselves to the mess. 

I have more, however for now, it's...

Selah...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

stephluv said:


> Shimmie- you just had me bust out laughing and i'm at work!!! Twirl!!



stephluv    You got it?      :reddancer:  



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> wait, hold on let me catch myself ...



Iwanthealthyhair67... you got it too?      :reddancer:  



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^yes, I got it!
> 
> She confirmed her age right there (not that anything is wrong with her age) cause I know Porcha dont know what Gone With The Wind is?



Healthy Hair... I know, right?   I love Porcha though... I do.   _"55 years ago" _  



Laela said:


> Shimmie..you're hilarious!



I'm twirling girl... :reddancer:   I invented the 'twirl'.    

Hey Ladies Guess What?  

I found the dress ... same color too.   I'm going to order it and make a spin video.  I'm gonna use my Christmas money.  Cause'....... I'm fabulous!   

Yall' gonna 'twirl' me right outta this thread.   

:reddancer:   :reddancer:   :reddancer:


----------



## auparavant (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Aupar....
> 
> You drink?  O' say it isn't so.




Yep, sure do.  I don't smoke but not because I think it is sinful.  Nothing sinful about it in moderation, like food.  Again, people are basing that and secular music (wearing pants, wearing makeup etc.) based off of culture and personal opinion.  I say, if your church disagrees, then don't do it.  Mine doesn't disagree.  It disagrees with drunkenness.  Some churches disagree with women uncovering their hair and wearing pants...mine doesn't...it disagrees with immodesty.  It all depends.  That's why it's dangerous to conclude somebody doesn't have Jesus based upon such things....well, the point I was trying to make in this whole thread.  But anyhoo...yep, I drink.


----------



## aribell (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Aupar....
> 
> You drink?  O' say it isn't so.
> 
> ...



  I'm so mad at the fact that I do get the reference.  Maybe we should have a conversation about whether subscribing to cable/digital TV at all qualifies as godly stewardship of one's resources.    (I don't even own a tv, btw).  None of these shows would exist without people paying to watch them.


----------



## Laela (Jan 15, 2013)

Or even subscribing to this site as well? There is an entertainment section...  


nicola.kirwan said:


> I'm so mad at the fact that I do get the reference. *Maybe we should have a conversation about whether subscribing to cable/digital TV at all qualifies as godly stewardship of one's resources.*  (I don't even own a tv, btw). None of these shows would exist without people paying to watch them.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

auparavant said:


> Yep, sure do.  I don't smoke but not because I think it is sinful.  Nothing sinful about it in moderation, like food.  Again, people are basing that and secular music (wearing pants, wearing makeup etc.) based off of culture and personal opinion.  I say, if your church disagrees, then don't do it.  Mine doesn't disagree.  It disagrees with drunkenness.  Some churches disagree with women uncovering their hair and wearing pants...mine doesn't...it disagrees with immodesty.  It all depends.  That's why it's dangerous to conclude somebody doesn't have Jesus based upon such things....well, the point I was trying to make in this whole thread.  But anyhoo...yep, I drink.



Well... Oooooooooo 'tay'.    

Seriously though, you and I don't have a discord.   I know you love God.   I don't agree with drinking for anyone, it's too dangerous.   You're still one of my 'girls' whether we agree or disagree, that I continue to keep in my prayers.  

But Aupar, it's not beer or anything hard (liquor) or (Don J's)Tequila shots, though, is it?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I'm so mad at the fact that I do get the reference.  Maybe we should have a conversation about whether subscribing to cable/digital TV at all qualifies as godly stewardship of one's resources.    (I don't even own a tv, btw).  None of these shows would exist without people paying to watch them.



Nicola... how'd you get the reference without cable or TV?    

I'm serious.    

 

BTW:  I need my cable for the 'weather channel' ...  

To keep track of the 'wind' for my fabulous.   :reddancer:


----------



## auparavant (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Well... Oooooooooo 'tay'.
> 
> Seriously though, you and I don't have a discord.   I know you love God.   I don't agree with drinking for anyone, it's too dangerous.   You're still one of my 'girls' whether we agree or disagree, that I continue to keep in my prayers.
> 
> But Aupar, it's not beer or anything hard (liquor) or (Don J's)Tequila shots, though, is it?




  I like  wine and sometimes do drink hard liquor (whiskey or brandy) but it depends.  I do like beer as well.  Tsingtao Chinese beer  and Corona with lime. Tipsy is as far as I'll go...but I don't like to even get that way.  I don't hold it well so I'm very careful and never drink and drive.

Sirach 31:25 Don't try  to prove your manhood by how much you can drink. Wine has been the ruin of many.
Sirach 31:26 An arrogant  person's character shows through when he is in a drunken argument, in the same  way that iron is tested when it is heated red-hot and then dipped in water.
Sirach 31:27 Wine can  put new life into you if you drink it in moderation. What would life be like  without it? Wine was created to make us cheerful,
Sirach 31:28 If you  drink it in moderation and at the right time, it can lift your spirits and make  you cheerful, 




Now this one is funny:






Sirach 31:12 When you  sit down at a fancy banquet, don't let your mouth hang open, and don't say,  "Look at all that food!"
Sirach 31:13 It is  impolite to have a greedy eye; remember that nothing in creation is greedier  than the eye; that is why it sheds tears so often.
Sirach 31:14 Don't reach  out for everything you see, and don't elbow people out of the way to get at the  food.
Sirach 31:15 Be  considerate of the other people at the table and treat them the way you want to  be treated.
Sirach 31:16 When you  get your food, eat it like a human being. Don't smack and slurp; nobody can  stand that.
Sirach 31:17 It's good  manners to be the first to stop eating; stuffing yourself is offensive.


----------



## aribell (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Nicola... how'd you get the reference without cable or TV?
> 
> I'm serious.
> 
> ...



It's everywhere, even here.    Hence, being mad at not escaping it.  Also, my mother watches the shows when I visit.

That particular one I looked up to see the meaning of a while back.

But still, all the shows mentioned are cable shows.  In the context of what has been discussed I think it's perfectly fair to reflect on whether we are spending our money in support of things we consider ungodly.  I thought about this in relation to going to the movies recently, and which ones, so I ask myself the same question.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

nicola.kirwan said:


> It's everywhere, even here.    Hence, being mad at not escaping it.  Also, my mother watches the shows when I visit.
> 
> That particular one I looked up to see the meaning of a while back.
> 
> But still, all the shows mentioned are cable shows.  In the context of what has been discussed I think it's perfectly fair to reflect on whether we are spending our money in support of things we consider ungodly.  I thought about this in relation to going to the movies recently, and which ones, so I ask myself the same question.



It's funny because I got 'caught up in the wind', because it was just as you said, "everywhere'.  It's the whole talk on the train of people (male and female) when I commute to work.   I heard there's even a song out now about it.    And the picture of the 'twirl' is in several siggy's here on the forum.    Someone had the link to the twirl and I clicked to see what it was all about.   Yes I did...  

What's interesting is that we have a 40 and Fabulous thread here plus, 40 and fabulous is in several of the siggy's here as well.     This prompts me to wonder if Kenya Moore is a member here or even a lurker.     I'm serious.   That line is too much of a coincidence.  Really, it is.    And we've always had the 'Twirl'  :reddancer:      

I love the dress and I bought it...  







I'm 40 and Fabulous....  :reddancer:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 15, 2013)

A little off topic so who has watched the movie Gone With The Wind?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> A little off topic so who has watched the movie Gone With The Wind?



 




Shimmie raises hand.   


It was a history project on African Americans who don't know nothing bout' birthing no babies...  

Fiddlely Dee... Shame on me.  

I know that 4 hour movie by heart....

"Ashley'' O' Ashley, you do love me, don't you.   

O' Scarlet, must I say so?


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

auparavant said:


> I like  wine and sometimes do drink hard liquor (whiskey or brandy) but it depends.  I do like beer as well.
> 
> Tsingtao Chinese beer  and Corona with lime. Tipsy is as far as I'll go...but I don't like to even get that way.  I don't hold it well so I'm very careful and never drink and drive.



Nooooooooooooooooooooo   

Nooooooooooooooooooooo  

Lawd!  Where did I go wrong?    I thought I taught you better....  

Aupar... you do not drink all of dat'...  No...  



Seriously, it's not good for your liver, Babygirl.   No lecture, no judgment.  It's just not good.   I don't want you to get sick from that.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 15, 2013)

can I tell you that it is my favorite movie of all time, I got the DVD and everytime it's on TCM I watch it ...

fiddley dee

but I'd never think to use the word 'fabulous' in a sentence with GWTW, kwim?



Shimmie said:


> Shimmie raises hand.
> 
> 
> It was a history project on African Americans who don't know nothing bout' birthing no babies...
> ...


----------



## auparavant (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...




 HUH?  I drink...not daily, sometimes, but every week or two...I'll have the occasional.  These are the things I can stand in the way of alcohol.  Nothing wrong in that.  Why are you crying?   Ever have a hot toddy when you have the flu?  It's still drinking.  I know how to use medicine, even natural ones.  Even O'Doul's is good with the non-alcoholic, but goes right to the belly...so I stay away from it now but  I'd drink it when I was nursing for the nutrition.  It's an old  remedy to increase breast milk.  I mean, I did say I drink.  I like it.  If you get drunk and drink so much you hurt yourself, that's where it's not good.  You're thinking I'm taking all day long?  Nah.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

nicola.kirwan said:


> It's everywhere, even here.    Hence, being mad at not escaping it.  Also, my mother watches the shows when I visit.
> 
> That particular one I looked up to see the meaning of a while back.
> 
> But still, all the shows mentioned are cable shows.  In the context of what has been discussed I think it's perfectly fair to reflect on whether we are spending our money in support of things we consider ungodly.  I thought about this in relation to going to the movies recently, and which ones, so I ask myself the same question.



I forgot to respond about having cable.    Here's a bit of irony:  I don't go to the movies.     I won't spend my money there.  I don't like movie theaters. The last movie I attended was October 18, 1990 to see Home Alone.  

I'm not going to justify or condemn having cable.  I have 'basic premium' cable, with Internet and phone; no hbo, etc.; it's a waste of money.  I don't watch a lot of shows as tv is such a mad mess.    Most of my time is spent in prayer / reading.  I get prayer requests often and  I need to be 'ready' to hear from the Lord.   

I enjoy the cooking channel


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I forgot to respond about having cable.    Here's a bit of irony:  I don't go to the movies.     I won't spend my money there.  I don't like movie theaters. The last movie I attended was October 18, 1990 to see Home Alone.
> 
> I'm not going to justify or condemn having cable.  I have 'basic premium' cable, with Internet and phone; no hbo, etc.; it's a waste of money.  I don't watch a lot of shows as tv is such a mad mess.    Most of my time is spent in prayer / reading.  I get prayer requests often and  I need to be 'ready' to hear from the Lord.
> 
> I enjoy the cooking channel



I could have typed this word for word 

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

auparavant said:


> HUH?  I drink...not daily, sometimes, but every week or two...I'll have the occasional.  These are the things I can stand in the way of alcohol.  Nothing wrong in that.  Why are you crying?   Ever have a hot toddy when you have the flu?  It's still drinking.  I know how to use medicine, even natural ones.  Even O'Doul's is good with the non-alcoholic, but goes right to the belly...so I stay away from it now but  I'd drink it when I was nursing for the nutrition.  It's an old  remedy to increase breast milk.  I mean, I did say I drink.  I like it.  If you get drunk and drink so much you hurt yourself, that's where it's not good.  You're thinking I'm taking all day long?  Nah.



I was teasing you...  :Rose:   I don't think you drink all day nor each day.  I should have made that clear and I apologize.   

I will say this.   I don't think 'Ladies' should drink.    Hey, don't stone me.      It messes with the organs and it ages people.   

I'm going to leave it alone.  I don't want you to feel targeted.  You're not.   But I will be praying.    

You are blessed.....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 15, 2013)

I actually stopped watch RHOA but all this talk on the board about 'Gone With The Wind Fabulous' made me curious so I checked it out... I'm twirling away now, lol



Shimmie said:


> I forgot to respond about having cable. Here's a bit of irony: I don't go to the movies.  I won't spend my money there. I don't like movie theaters. The last movie I attended was October 18, 1990 to see Home Alone.
> 
> I'm not going to justify or condemn having cable. I have 'basic premium' cable, with Internet and phone; no hbo, etc.; it's a waste of money. *I don't watch a lot of shows as tv is such a mad mess*. Most of my time is spent in prayer / reading. I get prayer requests often and I need to be 'ready' to hear from the Lord.
> 
> I enjoy the cooking channel


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I could have typed this word for word
> 
> Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF



  Hey Pretty Lady...

Did you see me 'twirl' with my 'Gone with the wind... fabulous'?   :reddancer:   

Blessings to you MrsHaseeb ...   


I'm being a total 'cut-up' right now.    

pebbles may send me home....   


Hi Pebs, I'm twirlin'   :reddancer:


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I actually stopped watch RHOA but all this talk on the board about 'Gone With The Wind Fabulous' made me curious so I checked it out... I'm twirling away now, lol



I'll admit it, it truly got the best of my curiosity.   Folks are talking more about this than President Obama's re-election.   

I wonder if Lady Michelle is 'twirling' too.    She is forty and fabulous...  :reddancer:   

I wouldn't doubt that she and Mr. President are watching that show.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> can I tell you that it is my favorite movie of all time, I got the DVD and everytime it's on TCM I watch it ...
> 
> fiddley dee
> 
> but I'd never think to use the word 'fabulous' in a sentence with GWTW, kwim?



The same here... I love that movie.   

From what I gather with Kenya and the Gone with the wind fabulous comment, is that 'she's crazy....      It doesn't make any sense to me.   More than likely I'll be asking folks to please explain it.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Pretty Lady...
> 
> Did you see me 'twirl' with my 'Gone with the wind... fabulous'? :reddancer:
> 
> ...


 

LOL!!! Twirl, Shimmie! Twirl!!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I'll admit it, it truly got the best of my curiosity. Folks are talking more about this than President Obama's re-election.
> 
> I wonder if Lady Michelle is 'twirling' too. She is forty and fabulous... :reddancer:
> 
> I wouldn't doubt that she and Mr. President are watching that show.


 

Shimmie, leave it to you to find a twirling smilie! LOL!!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Pretty Lady...
> 
> Did you see me 'twirl' with my 'Gone with the wind... fabulous'?   :reddancer:
> 
> ...



Lol. No I didn't. My phone doesn't like to show the smilies... :-(

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 15, 2013)

It doesn't make sense to me either, prolly cause we watched the movie and can't see where it fits (I'm thinking she watched too)...She's prolly the only one who can explain it, prolly wanted to make a snarky comeback to Porscha calling her old, which imo proves that she is old (at least older than Porscha)...

And twirling after that comment made it a sensation, everyone wanted to know what Gone with the Wind Fabulous is ...



Shimmie said:


> The same here... I love that movie.
> 
> From what I gather with Kenya and the Gone with the wind fabulous comment, is that 'she's crazy.... * It doesn't make any sense to me*.* More than likely I'll be asking folks to please explain it*.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> It doesn't make sense to me either, prolly cause we watched the movie and can't see where it fits (I'm thinking she watched too)...She's prolly the only one who can explain it, prolly wanted to make a snarky comeback to Porscha calling her old, which imo proves that she is old (at least older than Porscha)...
> 
> And twirling after that comment made it a sensation, everyone wanted to know what Gone with the Wind Fabulous is ...



Welp... you know I had to look up the episode and watch it, cause I'm nosey.   No sense in pretending, I wanted to know what that fabulous was all about.   

In the episode, NeNe said , 'Now I know you think that dress has you thinking ..... "   

The twirl started when Porsha called her 40 something.........  and that's when Kenya shot up with a twirl and said, That's right, I am 40 and fabulous....  (something to that effect).    And that's when the bad language started.   Way over the top.   Way over.  

When NeNe calmed her down, and asked if they could all just talk about it calmly (paraphrasing), that's when the twirl really started and She said she was 'Gone with the wind, fabulous.'  

It doesn't connect with the actual movie.   

I'll be truthful.  I 'm going to have to sit with one of my 'homegirls', who watches all the shows and just be humble and ask her to explain it all to me.     I'm being real here.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 15, 2013)

sex, cat fights and cussing sells, thats why the realty shows are such a hit..aint nobody watching Matlock and the Walton's no more, except me  ...Goodnight John Boy




Shimmie said:


> Welp... *you know I had to look up the episode and watch it,* cause I'm nosey. *No sense in pretending, I wanted to know what that fabulous was all about. *
> 
> In the episode, NeNe said , 'Now I know you think that dress has you thinking ..... "
> 
> ...


----------



## firecracker (Jan 15, 2013)

auparavant said:


> And this has been my understated point.  We can't, as believers, attempt to go by feel and personal dislike while pointing to others as bad witnesses to Christ without providing specific proof.  erplexed  It's got to be more than an "I just don't like you."  Neither can it be a "she didn't dot her 'i's' like I do so she's not authentic."    But that sentiment is rampant in the CF, unfortunately.  Be specific with the proofs or else it comes off as personal dislike.  There are plenty of people I personally dislike for some reason or other but I would not dare accuse them of being less of a christian than "myself."
> 
> This actually turns a lot of people off of christianity and they regularly tell me of such.  It's not that they will have to make a change in their beliefs and behavior, it's just that this type of self-righteousness witnessed in this whole thread leaves many without boundaries.  They are not sure where they will stand with those who consider themselves holier.  Those are left out of the in-crowd.  One the one hand, they hear that, to become a christian, one must confess belief and adherence to Christ - that works do not earn them heaven.  Then they hear the complete opposite with nitpicking about little things (not big blaring abominations admonished in the scriptures) that someone else misinterprets as anti-Christ...against a fellow believer in the L-rd.  It's confusion for them...so they run rather than make that decision.  Sometimes, a person who is transparent enough to say that they are imperfect is a better witness to the truth than someone who judges a fellow believer over something that is not obviously against Christ.  It would be nice if tv land could witness Mary Mary doing something particularly christian , but then again, as a few stated, some people do not wish to be filmed in private prayer.  As for their demeanor....Peter didn't leave behind his burly ruggedness either.  It was a process.  Planks and splinters.



auparavant I never judged either one of those set of sisters.  So I had no need to prove anything nor a need to support my not liking the Mowry girls.  In this thread the topic is about their reality show.  I don't like them anymore because they both were whining too much and one seemed kinda mean.  So again I don't like them no mo anywayz!  

I stated the obvious for The Mary's song "Go Get It".  Until you listen to the lyrics you don't know what genre it belongs too because of the pumping bass and beat.  You can do the Wooble off that song w/o noticing the message because of the jamming club like beat.  In the show its an underlying air that Sony wants the hot stuff to blow up the charts for the world at large and the manager too.  They want to get paid as most do in that business.  Its a part of the business of Music.  

Its not just Gospel Musicians that can crossover to another audience and possibly trip over themselves.  Secular musicians face that challenge also.  Certain secular artist don't want to come off as overtly sexual, too hip hop, R & B, soft etc.  Jazz musicians face the same challenges as some don't want to be put in the contemporary jazz category nor feed that audience so the stick to what they consider real jazz.  

Please don't make assumptions because there was nothing to get riled up about in my statement or observation.  You went way off course because obviously you feel some kinda way about some so called type cast Christians.  I'm special ed Christian so I surely don't go around pointing my finger at other folks walk.  Now I gotta go so I'll two step to Kurt Franklin's "Smile" while my lil cousins Wooble in the club off Mary Mary "Go Getcho Blessing".  

Good nite sugar


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 15, 2013)

firecracker

whats the wooble?


----------



## CaliRocks (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I'm apologizing for my 'tone' which sounds 'harsh' yet if we were speaking in person, you would be able to see that it's not.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm just disappointed with the world and it's craziness and it concerns me when I see the behaviour of the world in the behaviour of Christians.
> 
> ...


 
Yes we can!!  I pray that you have peace as well


----------



## Laela (Jan 15, 2013)

I love those shows too...and Jeopardy!, any science or biography shows, old westerns (remember Paladin?) and some news  .. I had to go look up wooble..it's "wobble" a dance craze.. LOL  




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> sex, cat fights and cussing sells, thats why the realty shows are such a hit..aint *nobody watching Matlock and the Walton's no* more, except me ...Goodnight John Boy


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 15, 2013)

So I decided to watch some TV tonight and I just so happened to catch Tia and Tamera. Tia was learning to pole dance erplexed....Glamorizing pole dancing for impressionable young girls and even grown women who have no idea that it's false god worship and pagan to the core... Yep, that's good wholesome television alright


----------



## auparavant (Jan 15, 2013)

firecracker said:


> @auparavant I never judged either one of those set of sisters.  So I had no need to prove anything nor a need to support my not liking the Mowry girls.  In this thread the topic is about their reality show.  I don't like them anymore because they both were whining too much and one seemed kinda mean.  So again I don't like them no mo anywayz!
> ........
> Please don't make assumptions because there was nothing to get riled up about in my statement or observation.  *You went way off course because obviously you feel some kinda way about some so called type cast Christians.*  I'm special ed Christian so I surely don't go around pointing my finger at other folks walk.  Now I gotta go so I'll two step to Kurt Franklin's "Smile" while my lil cousins Wooble in the club off Mary Mary "Go Getcho Blessing".
> 
> Good nite sugar




Well, for another assumption, not really.  I'm more secular than religious.   What happened was that you didn't quite quantify your statement and left it hanging for others to assume that's what you meant...sheer impression.  My apologies.  It just seemed you found them lacking spiritually according to the way this thread went.  We're cool.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

pebbles said:


> LOL!!! Twirl, Shimmie! Twirl!!


.

 pebbles, yes I'm 'twirling' and I'm fabulous  

Pebs, btw:  I also have *Phaedra and Apollo's *Exercise DVD.   I'd love to share a review.   I like it    

I have huge library of exercise and dance videos and dvd's (years of collecting them) and what I like about this one is that it''s African American.   No shade on the other dvd's, nor their cultures, however our culture just needs to represented and have it's own.  

Whoever wants a review of the DVD, I'll be very happy to share.  Maybe I should start another thread or I'll ask our OP of this thread if it's okay to post it here.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> It doesn't make sense to me either, prolly cause we watched the movie and can't see where it fits (I'm thinking she watched too)...She's prolly the only one who can explain it, prolly wanted to make a snarky comeback to Porscha calling her old, which imo proves that she is old (at least older than Porscha)...
> 
> And twirling after that comment made it a sensation, everyone wanted to know what Gone with the Wind Fabulous is ...





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> sex, cat fights and cussing sells, thats why the realty shows are such a hit..aint nobody watching Matlock and the Walton's no more, except me  ...Goodnight John Boy





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> firecracker
> 
> whats the wooble?





Laela said:


> I love those shows too...and Jeopardy!, any science or biography shows, old westerns (remember Paladin?) and some news  .. I had to go look up wooble..it's "wobble" a dance craze.. LOL



Iwanthealthyhair67 and Laela... I love the old shows.   They had good taste.   No curse words, no sex (it wasn't blatant), just wholesome dialogue.   I enjoy the "Hallmark" Channel and Turner Classic Movies... the old Film Noir...

What hurts me is that when African Americans finally had their very own, it was 99% sexual content and violence.   XXX rated and it was called 'Black Exploitation'.    I was so ashamed of BET and still am.   I mean, come on guys, represent the quality of us.    We don't all cuss, drink, take drugs, make babies without both the mother and father as happily married.     The Cosby show was the Black Recue to television.    I am so serious about this.   

I couldn't handle the reality shows with all of the cussing, and drinking, fighting, and sexual disgraces.     It doesn't have to be that way.  

*sigh*  I'm not trying to 'shade' anyone.   The shade is already pulled back for all the world to see... and it's not a pretty picture.  


Oh...Healthy Hair, the wobble is a line dance.   It's done quite a lot at weddings.   It's a slight variation to the Electric Slide (slight).


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

CaliRocks said:


> Yes we can!!  I pray that you have peace as well



Thanks CaliRocks...  

BTW:  Do you happen to know what "Gone with the Wind, Fabulous" acutally means?   

I'm so serious with this question.   No shade.  I just want an answer.    It just doesn't fit in with the movie, Gone with the Wind.    

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jan 15, 2013)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Thanks CaliRocks...
> 
> BTW:  Do you happen to know what "Gone with the Wind, Fabulous" acutally means?
> 
> ...



You didn't ask me, but I think she must've just been feeling the wind blowing through her hair and dress and it was fabulous darling lol! She has a song about it, maybe that will give more detail. I haven't listened to it so idk.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2013)

DaiseeDay said:


> You didn't ask me, but I think she must've just been feeling the wind blowing through her hair and dress and it was fabulous darling lol! She has a song about it, maybe that will give more detail. I haven't listened to it so idk.



Thanks DaiseeDay...  Your view makes a lot of sense.    It was a 'spur of the moment type of comment not really related to the movie its self?  Thinking back to the episode, I can see that.  

She can sing, too?  She really is fabulous.   I think she said she looks like Beyonce.


----------



## Incognitus (Jan 16, 2013)

dicapr said:


> I still think that it is silly for us to try to judge Christianity on what we see on a non-scripted tv show.  If someone was following me around this year many would conclude that I had lost my relationship with the Lord.  Yes *it has been rocky, but I have been in my closet praying and working things out with my Lord. * I guess that is why the judgement in this thread is hard for me.  *Christians are so quick to gravitate to those who dress up and play act what we believe Chrisitianity is.  But the truth is that no one know the heart but God.  Just because someone puts on a good show doesn't confirm their relationship with Christ.  Also, someone who is struggling publicly may be working things out behind closed doors*.



dicapr  I, too, struggle with this same issue.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you!




Shimmie said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 and @Laela... I love the old shows. They had good taste. No curse words, no sex (it wasn't blatant), just wholesome dialogue. I enjoy the "Hallmark" Channel and Turner Classic Movies... the old Film Noir...
> 
> What hurts me is that when African Americans finally had their very own, it was 99% sexual content and violence. XXX rated and it was called 'Black Exploitation'. I was so ashamed of BET and still am. I mean, come on guys, represent the quality of us. We don't all cuss, drink, take drugs, make babies without both the mother and father as happily married. The Cosby show was the Black Recue to television. I am so serious about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeremiah 17

 9The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked: who can know it? 

 10I the LORD search the heart, I try the reins, even to give every man according to his ways, and according to the fruit of his doings.


----------



## auparavant (Jan 16, 2013)

Side thought on Television:

I feel some kind of way about the baby shows where they are showing almost the whole Jerusalem down there for married women having children (or singles).  It's just....I dunno...immodest.  Sex is natural....birth is natural and none of it is dirty.  But I feel they go too far.  Your wife's legs all exposed and spread eagle having a child...for the eyes of those in the delivery room only.  This is just mho.  But it's been bothering me for awhile.


----------



## CaliRocks (Jan 16, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Thanks CaliRocks...
> 
> BTW:  Do you happen to know what "Gone with the Wind, Fabulous" acutally means?
> 
> ...



Is that question for me?? No shade at all... I just don't know. I thought he was saying she's fab like Scarlett but the Twirl part... IDK


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 16, 2013)

CaliRocks said:


> Is that question for me?? No shade at all... I just don't know. I thought he was saying she's fab like Scarlett but the Twirl part... IDK



Thanks Sweetie.      It's hilarious how everyone, even those who oppose the show, have gotten 'wind' of this.   This gone with the Wind Fabulous has taken a life of it's own.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 16, 2013)

auparavant said:


> Side thought on Television:
> 
> I feel some kind of way about the baby shows where they are showing almost the whole Jerusalem down there for married women having children (or singles).  It's just....I dunno...immodest.  Sex is natural....birth is natural and none of it is dirty.  But I feel they go too far.  Your wife's legs all expose and spread eagle having a child...for the eyes of those in the delivery room only.  This is just mho.  But it's been bothering me for awhile.



I have to agree   It's a 'private' matter and only those such as the doctor (or midwife), medical attendansts and husband, should be seeing what is going on with that area.


----------



## Laela (Jan 16, 2013)

Shimmie, _Blaxploitation_ is still in effect  erplexed  





January 16, 2013, 1:23 pmComment
*Oxygen Drops Plans for ‘All My Babies’ Mamas’*

By BRIAN STELTERThe cable channel Oxygen has scrapped a show in development called “*All My Babies’ Mamas”* after the promotion of an online petition that condemned the channel, accusing it of exploiting and stereotyping black children and families.
“As part of our development process, we have reviewed casting and decided not to move forward with the special,” the channel said in a statement.
Sabrina Lamb, an author who started the petition against the show last month, said she was pleased that Oxygen “has heard the outrage of over 37,000 consumers and shareholders who said, ‘enough is enough.’”
The show idea, with the working title of “All My Babies’ Mamas,” was announced by Oxygen in late December. The channel said the show would be a one-hour special, not a regular series — though channels routinely use specials as a way to decide whether to order a series.

“All My Babies’ Mamas” was scheduled to have its premiere in the spring, but it was “cast-contingent,” meaning it would go ahead only if the talent — in this case, the father, the mothers and the children — were on board.
Then a Web site belonging to the production company behind the special, DiGa Vision, was broken into. A pitch reel soon popped up on YouTube that previewed how DiGa had sold the special to Oxygen: with video clips of the rapper Shawty Lo and his 11 children born to 10 women. A graphic read, “1 man, 10 baby mamas, 11 kids. Oh, and a new girlfriend … who is the same age as his oldest kids.”
Other families were considered for the special, as well. But the production company’s cameras had interviewed Shawty Lo, whose name is Carlos Walker, and his girlfriends and had even been present on Father’s Day last year.
The video clips disgusted Ms. Lamb, who rallied a number of activists and black commentators to support her petition on Change.org. It called for Oxygen to cancel the show and threatened an advertiser boycott. “With your voice,” the petition read, “this ugliness will not see international airwaves.”
Oxygen and the producers, meanwhile, were still considering who, if anyone, to cast for the show — a process that was sped up by the online uproar.
An Oxygen spokeswoman declined to comment on what specific effect the petition had on the decision-making. But the petition had 37,000 signatures by Tuesday morning, when copies of it were delivered to Oxygen in New York and its parent company, Comcast, in Philadelphia.
On Tuesday afternoon, Oxygen confirmed rumors that the special was not going to be produced, after all.








Shimmie said:


> What hurts me is that when African Americans finally had their very own, it was 99% sexual content and violence. XXX rated and it was called 'Black Exploitation'. I was so ashamed of BET and still am. I mean, come on guys, represent the quality of us. We don't all cuss, drink, take drugs, make babies without both the mother and father as happily married. The Cosby show was the Black Recue to television. I am so serious about this.
> 
> I couldn't handle the reality shows with all of the cussing, and drinking, fighting, and sexual disgraces. It doesn't have to be that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 16, 2013)

Laela said:


> Shimmie, _Blaxploitation_ is still in effect  erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa... Laela    !!!    Is this perfect timing or what?   God heard me complaining and put this in the news; and you posted for me to see it.    

I'm glad this woman took a stand.   Good for her!  

And thank you for sharing this.   It just blesses me to see someone stand up to these producers and see the producers back down for a change, and not those with a *just* cause.

The time is coming and quite soon where a lot of these 'empires' are going to fall, never to rise again with their negative presentations of our culture and that of the Church's culture as well.     The blasphemers of the Church are going to be 'stilled' in their words against us.     Remember Balam who was paid to curse the children of Israel?    Each time he tried to speak a curse over them, the words would not come forth.    Even his donkey had words to say to him, to try and talk some sense into him.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 16, 2013)

I was listening to the Steve Harvey show this morning.  He asked the atheist to stop writing stuff on his twitter page because he professes his faith in God.  He said he's not going to stop so they need to cut it out.

His team said you not supposed to stop etc.  It was nice hearing someone stand up like that.


----------



## Laela (Jan 16, 2013)

Good for Steve Harvey!


----------



## stephluv (Jan 18, 2013)

Shimmie- I want to hear about the review of the dvd


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 18, 2013)

stephluv said:


> Shimmie- I want to hear about the review of the dvd



Later today, I'm going to start a new thread which will have the DVD information.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jan 18, 2013)

............


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jan 18, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> ............



Lol.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jan 25, 2013)

Tia and Tamera's recent blog about God: 

We love having this blog to talk about things important to us and have a way to connect to our fans. But one thing we haven’t talked about yet that is extremely important to us is our faith.  A user messaged us the other day and asked for our advice because she was struggling with her relationship with God and feeling lost.  Girl, we feel you! Everyone struggles with what they believe in at least once in their life. We thought this was the perfect opportunity to talk a little bit about our faith in God and share some advice we learned over the years: 

Tia: It’s normal for your faith to waver.  We are all human, after all. One thing that keeps me believing and having faith in God is knowing that He will never, ever allow me to go through anything I cannot bear or handle.  All of my steps are ordered by Him. If things don’t seem to be going my way, there is a reason.  Maybe “my” way isn’t always God’s way, and maybe He wants me to go through hard times to build strength and character.  Be steadfast and know that this too shall pass.  Stay positive, read the Bible, and trust that no matter how dark the valley, God is right there with you every step of the way.  Take comfort in that and lean on Him –He doesn’t want you to go through anything alone! 

Tamera:  For me, the easiest way to find my way back to God when I feel lost is to start by praying and being honest about my wavering faith.   God wants to meet you right where you are.  You don’t have to be perfect, you don’t always have to be all sunshine and smiles.  If you are doubting God or having second thoughts about your faith, just tell Him in a prayer and ask him to reveal Himself through His Word and your life.  Secondly, surround yourself with encouraging and positive faith-based people.  Call a friend and let them know how you are feeling.  Ask them to join you in prayer, or meet in person and have a bible study.  Get to know the members of your church and join them in fellowship. It’s amazing what changing your surroundings can do! 

In the end, we leave you with a bible verse that has gotten us through some tough times:
“For I know the plans I have for you,” declares the Lord. “Plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.”

                                                            Jeremiah 29:11 
Lean on God, and He will carry you! Have any of you struggled with something you believed in recently? How did you deal? Let us know in the comments.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jan 25, 2013)

^^^^ http://tiaandtameraofficial.com/blog/post/sisterly-advice-what-do-i-do-when-my-faith-wavers


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2013)

Oneprettypa said:


> Tia and Tamera's recent blog about God:
> 
> We love having this blog to talk about things important to us and have a way to connect to our fans. But one thing we haven’t talked about yet that is extremely important to us is our faith.  A user messaged us the other day and asked for our advice because she was struggling with her relationship with God and feeling lost.  Girl, we feel you! Everyone struggles with what they believe in at least once in their life. We thought this was the perfect opportunity to talk a little bit about our faith in God and share some advice we learned over the years:
> 
> ...





Oneprettypa said:


> ^^^^ http://tiaandtameraofficial.com/blog/post/sisterly-advice-what-do-i-do-when-my-faith-wavers



This is a beautiful post Oneprettypa.   Beautiful and inspiring.  


The saddness is that no one would know any of this by watching their show.   They have a huge platform beyond their blogs, tweets, facebook to share the love of God and how He influences their lives.    And yet, it's not expressed on their show... the huge platform of the media, which reaches millions who watch.  

Watching their show, no one would ever know.     That is just so sad. 

I watch the episodes about the 'mole' scares that they both had.   God was left out; they never shared that God was their Healer nor even said a prayer asking God to be there.    

And in their show are so many, many more challenges that they face, yet God, Jesus, is never mentioned as Christians do when trouble comes.  

They never fail to mention having a 'doolah' to assist in her pregnancy and delivery.   Tamera's fears over her child's racial mix and how he is perceived and treated in life; where was God allowed to come in to ease those fears.

I'm not calling them 'non-Christians, I've been a faithful follower of the twins for years.   Yet, in a time when God is so disrespected and rejected and muddled in this world and it's rebellious culture, who as a child of God, wouldn' be proud to make it known beyond a blog that they are bowed unto the Lord of Lords and King of Kings?   

I'm not accepting any excuses over this.   There are none.   Why is their faith not shared on their show?  There is absolutely no reason for it not to be.  None.   And I do mean none!

Suppose their husbands only acknowledged them as their wives when with them, but outside of home environment, no one would ever know that their were married because their husbands never 'mention' them to others.  

No excuse.  None.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 27, 2013)

stephluv said:


> Shimmie- I want to hear about the review of the dvd



stephluv...

I placed the review on Phaedra and Apollo's exercise DVD in my blog:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=29279


----------

